# Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige



## dvill (24 Juli 2009)

Google ist voll mit dem Müll:

"http://mein-erstes-mal.net" - Google-Suche

Die Opfer werden auch gleich für das Marketing missbraucht.

Ekelhafter geht kaum.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das sieht mir sehr stark nach der Masche von Schwimmbad-Spiel aus


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Der Drahtzieher hat hier im Forum eine lange Krankenakte. Beispiele:

hasimaus.de und pyjamagirls.de: Was Opfer wissen müssen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-wegen-pyjamagirls-de-schwimmbadspiel-de.html

Die neue Geldbeschaffungstour wird mit viel Massivität betrieben:

mein-erstes-mal.net

Die Zahl der Domains ist beeindruckend, das Marketing in Foren für Minderjährige ebenso.

Ich füge einen Anmeldebildschirm mit an. Der Minihinweis auf Kosten ganz oben rechts steht in keinem logischen, sachlichen oder räumlichen Zusammenhang mit der Eingabe einer gephishten Mailadresse.


----------



## bernhard (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das Banditentum flutet Twitter:


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Auf dem gleichen Webserver wie "mein-erstes-mal.net" laufen auch noch folgende Domains:

ich-nackt-zuhause.net
mein-1erstes-mal.net
mein-nacktes-spiel.net
meine-privaten-nacktvideos.net
my-naked-privatevideo.net
my-naked-privatvideo.net
ich-nackt-zuhause.net

Diese Domains leiten auf "mein-erstes-mal.net" bzw. auf "vivis-homepage.de" weiter und dienen als Köder, um damit massiv in Blogs, Foren und Twitter herumzuspammen.

Auf demselben Webserver wie "vivis-homepage.de" laufen noch:

mandys-show.de
schwimmbadspiel.de


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Und er spammt für alle URLs aus vollen Rohren:

http://mein-1erstes-mal.net - Google-Suche


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Der Drahtzieher hat sich seit einiger Zeit ausgesprochen dummdreist auf die Erpressung Minderjähriger spezialisiert:

Porno-Seiten: Rechnung nur über eMail und IP-Adresse - Forum Jugendnetz Baden-Württemberg


> Außerdem ist ihr Kind bei geringfügigen Geschäften ab dem 7ten Lebensjahr
> ( § 104 BGB , § 105 BGB, § 108 BGB Absatz 3) geschäftsfähig ohne die
> Einwilligung der Eltern.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

http://www.s-v-n.net/showthread.php?t=89644


> gestern hatte ich bei schülervz ein link geschickt bekommen, bin drauf gegangen:
> www.vivis-homepage.de


----------



## Eniac (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auf dem gleichen Webserver wie "mein-erstes-mal.net" laufen auch noch folgende Domains:



Da läuft noch einiges mehr (87.118.124.222 = [ns.km33312.keymachine.de]):

1.         Chatmey.com
2.         Das-private-nacktvideo.net
3.         Ich-nackt-zuhause.net
4.         Ich-ohne-slip.net
5.         Ich-unten-rasiert.net
6.         Liebespunkte.net
7.         Mein-1erstes-mal.net
8.         Mein-bikini-spiel.net
9.         Mein-erstes-mal.net
10.         Mein-nackiges-privatvideo.net
11.         Mein-nackt-privatvideo.net
12.         Mein-nacktes-homevideo.net
13.         Mein-nacktes-privatvideo.net
14.         Mein-nacktes-spiel.net
15.         Mein-nacktvideo.net
16.         Mein-privater-strip.net
17.         Meine-privaten-nacktvideos.net
18.         My-naked-game.net
19.         My-naked-privatevideo.net
20.         My-naked-privatvideo.net
21.         My-naked-video.net
22.         Schau-mein-nacktvideo.net
23.         Sommergeil.com
24.         Unbedingt-hier-raufklicken.net
25.         Vivis-bubi-spielchen.net
26.         Weihnachtsfun.de


Eniac


----------



## srm71 (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Kaum wird eine Abzocke des R.  K. geb. F. aufgedeckt, fängt er mit der nächsten [......] an. Der wohnt im gleichen Ort wie ich und ich könnte jedesmal k... wenn ich da vorbei muß. Akte09 hat schin einen Tipp bekommen, vielleicht besuchen die ihn ja mal wieder?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Und - was soll mit so einem "Hausbesuch" erreicht werden?

Ich habe noch keinen Abzocker gesehen, der nach einem Besuch irgendeines TV-Senders reumütig Besserung gelobt, eine Wallfahrt nach Lourdes nebst Spende von 1.000.000 € für das Kinderhilfswerk oder ähnliches getätigt hätte.
Da bleibt vielmehr alles, wie es ist.
Allenfalls kriegen die Sender Post vom Anwalt, wenn die Visage unverpixelt zu sehen ist.


----------



## srm71 (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die vom Akte-Team sind ihm schon mal auf die Pelle gekrochen und haben ihn natürlich verpixelt gezeigt. Danach hat er geheiratet und schnell den Nachnamen seiner Frau angenommen. Die stand damals noch mit ihm in einem Zeitungsartikel bei der feierlichen Eröffnung des Quadcenters. Also muß der letzte Besuch schon etwas bewirkt haben. Spätestens wenn Frau und Kinder diesem Abzocker aufgrund des psychischen Drucks den Rücken kehren und er in seiner riesigen Villa mit Seeblick alleine hockt, tut sich evtl. was im Kopf. Der Anwaltssohn ist ja nicht gerade dumm...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2009)

hey sascha 

hab mal ne frage ich war auch auf der seite und habe auch eine rechung bekommen 
ich habe sie auch beglichen und jetzt drohen sie mir weiter 
können die mir irgend was tun oder bin ich raus aus der sache?

kannst du mir da helfen? bitte 

schöne grüße Christian


ich war auf der seite vivis-homepage.de


----------



## Eniac (4 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe sie auch beglichen und jetzt drohen sie mir weiter



Das Begleichen der "Rechnung" war IMHO schon mal rausgeschmissenes Geld. Weshalb drohen sie weiter, laut Webseite geht man doch nur auf ein 1-Monats-Abo ein?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



Unregistriert schrieb:


> können die mir irgend was tun oder bin ich raus aus der sache?



Nix können die. 


Eniac


----------



## dvill (7 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Zahlungserpressung nach Gutsherrenart:


> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der
> Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.
> ...


Die Belehrung zum Widerruf ist klar gesetzwidrig: iX - 04.08.09 - Neue Widerrufsbelehrung: Online-Anbieter müssen handeln


----------



## dvill (7 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ein Glückspilz: ... das geld is nicht das problem bei mir ...


----------



## Eniac (7 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Noch ein verängstigter Teenie: united payment. Hilfe !!


Eniac


----------



## Eniac (8 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das schwere Mahngeschütz wird in Stellung gebracht (1. Mahnung) und schon mal mit Platzpatronen geladen:


> Sollte wir keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen, müssen wir
> von einem *Betrugsdelikt* ausgehen und gegebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit der
> IP Nummer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, eingewählt über den Provider *.xxx.xxx.xxx, erstatten.
> Anhand dieser Daten kann die Staatsanwaltschaft herrausfinden von welchem Telefonanschluss aus dieser Dienst erworben wurde. Durch eine darauffolgende mögliche *Hausdurchsuchung* und *Beschlagnahme Ihres Computers* kann festgestellt werden, ob Sie sich bei uns angemeldet haben.
> ...



Der Betreiber schaut offenbar zu viele billige Krimis im Unterschichten-TV.


Eniac


----------



## wahlhesse (8 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Aber die Zielgruppe leider auch.
Ein Informat hat mir von heftigen Spam seitens vivi und mein-erstes-mal bei schuelervz erzählt. Daraufhin hat er eine Warnmeldung erstellt, welche ratzfatz wieder entfernt wurde. Nun hat er eine Gruppe eröffnet, welche vermutlich auch wieder gekillt wird. Leider kenne ich mich bei schuelervz nicht aus, da ich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Abzockerei von Minderjährigen als Exportschlager?

ITpro - Informasjonsteknologi. Enkelt og greit.

In Teilübersetzung:

Google Übersetzer


----------



## Eniac (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Auf gutefrage.net verbreitet user SolidState regelmässig Falschinformationen zu diesem Thema: Antworten von SolidState

Damit hätten wir dann auch schon die nächste domain: vivis-entjungferung-spiel.net und das nächste Nest der Fallensteller: 87.118.122.110 [ns.payball-payment-gmbh.de]

1.         My-bikini-game.com
2.         Nackte-pyjamaparty.net
3.         Pyjama-party.net
4.         Unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net
5.         Vivis-entjungferung-spiel.net
6.         Vivis-entjungferungs-spiel.net


Eniac


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



dvill schrieb:


> Abzockerei von Minderjährigen als Exportschlager?


Auf jeden Fall  für englischsprachige  Zielgruppen 
vivis-homepage.com > das Impressum und  die  "Terms" die im Link sinnigerweise AGB*s* heißen
Die Links gaaaanz unten hellgrau auf weißem Hintergrund 
Impressum
agbs


> §5  Prices and  Payment Terms
> A one-time fee of fifty-nine (59 EUR)  including value-added tax (VAT) applies for the use
> of our services.
> 
> ...


Abgesehen vom englischen Text, ein  identischer Abklatsch  der deutschen Abzockerseite.
Mal sehn, ob sie in Norwegen "United Payment Limited"  auch so lange ungestört wie hierzulande
 User belästigen darf.
 Nur mit Drohmüllemailmahnungen  allein wird das sicher nicht ein solcher "Erfolg" wie hierzulande .


----------



## Eniac (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Finnland: united payment limited | Roskaposti | Suomi24.fi
Frankreich: Demande de payment (59?) de Vivis Homepage
Tschechien: VIRY.CZ &bull; Zobrazit téma - U n i t e d P a y m e n t L i m i t e d podvodne reg

Die klappern wahrscheinlich die gesamte EU ab...


Eniac


----------



## Eniac (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Weitere Fallen für die englischsprachige unfreiwillige Kundschaft:

1.         My-erotic-game.net
2.         My-first-time-naked.net
3.         My-private-erotic-game.com

Warum versteckt man sich hinter einer WhoisGuard Protection?


Eniac


----------



## katzenjens (9 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo,

Ich komme inzwischen derart viele Hilfemails aus dem Ausland, dass ich mich genötigt fühlte, vor dem Kram auch auf englisch warnen zu müssen.
YouTube - vivis-homepage online scam aiming at kids :-(

Und da die Zielgruppe fast ausschliesslich Minderjährige sind, wirkt die Angstmacherei leider zu oft. Im übrigen wird sogar weiter gedroht, selbst wenn bezahlt wurde. Ich bekomme sehr viele Anfragen aus dem nordeuropäischen Raum sowie inzwischen sogar aus den USA  .
Daher habe ich in dem Beschreibungsfeld auch auf internationale Foren verwiesen. Die Franzosen kann ich leider aufgrund mangelnder Sprachkenntnisse nicht aufklären.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## AciDDreaM (28 August 2009)

*United Payment Limited Frage...*

Schönen guten Tag ,

ich habe mich am 18.08.2009 auf der Homepage vivis-homepage.de als sogenannter "Freund" eingetragen mit meiner Email Addresse.

Nun schaue ich in die Mail und finde da dann raus das ich etwas bezahlen soll -,-  :


> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...


Nun danach kam schon die erste Mahnung : 


> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...


Nun habe ich darauf mit diesem Text geantwortet als Email ;


> Ihr seit schon witzig was ?
> 
> Es steht nirgendswo das es was kostet erst wo  ich mir ALLES durchgelesen
> habe stand dort was von dem PReis
> ...


Nunja und nun kam das als Antwort ... :


> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> 
> Wir bitten Sie äußerst vorsichtig mit Ihren  Aussagen zu sein !
> ...


Und nun ? Was soll ich machen ? Soll ich die mal anrufen und die zusammen schreien ? Oder kommt da doch garnichts auf mich zu und die verarschen mich nur ? 

Hoffe ich bekomme eine Antwort 

Mfg

AciDDreaM


----------



## dvill (28 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Es ist ein Grundfehler, auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails von nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern mit schwachsinnigen Inhalte zu antworten.

Da kommt prompt noch mehr Müll.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

So ist es.
Das kommt davon, wenn man Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosabzockern anfängt.

Nur nebenbei: diese Drohungen, die von denen da ausgepupst werden, sind natürlich völlig unhaltbar und schwachsinnig.

Und das sogenannte "anwaltliche Gutachten" hat hier noch niemand gesehen.

Aber auch hier gilt:
Du wirst, wenn Du nur gut zahlst, irgendwo immer einen Anwalt finden, der Dir "begutachtet", dass es legal ist, wenn Du Deine Oma bei ebay verkaufst.

Ob das dann tatsächlich so ist... das ist mal dahingestellt. Sowas ist erstmal auch nur eine "anwaltliche Rechtsmeinung" und hat mit Gerichtsurteilen nichts zu tun.
Sofern dieses "Gutachten" überhaupt existiert.

Vergiß es einfach und kühl Dich mit einem geeigneten Getränk ab.
Vor Gericht hat diesen Klabautermann übrigens auch noch niemand gesehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Wenn dich ein Kläffer anbellt, dass du ihm eine Wurstsemmel kaufen sollst, machst du das wirklich? Und mehr als Kläffergebelle kann man in den Mails und Schreiben dieses Unternehmens nicht erkennen.

Und was macht man, wenn ein Köter kläfft? Man ignoriert ihn wortlos und geht weiter!


----------



## vladka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: United Payment Limited Frage...*

hallo!! ich bin auch gerade über die zahlung informiert obwoll ich nix über die zahlung gelesen habe. erst bei heutige anschauen diese seite hab ich das gesehen. meine vermutug ist das die diese zahlung erst nach abschicken von der rechnung reinsetzen. mwinw frage ist: soll ich das jetzt bezahlen? oder mich genau so verhalten wie du? kanns du mir die e-mail adresse senden das ich dene antworten kann? soll ich überhaupt darauf reagieren? bitte hilf mir auch dieses aus der welt zu schafen.
danke lg vladka


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Dann will ich auch hundert Euro ...


----------



## vladka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

also wie du schon geschrieben hast soll ich überhaupt nicht reagieren oder?
lg vladka


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Auf einen Kläffer hinter dem Zaun?


----------



## vladka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

du machs zwar witze aber mir war nicht nach lachen. sowas ist mir noch nie passiert und hab mich erschrocken wo ich die e-mail gelesen hab. ich meine das echt ernst. soll ich überhaupt nicht reagieren?
lg vladka


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das ist die Realität. Seit Jahren werden Millionen mit schwachsinnigen Zahlungserpressungsschreiben drangsaliert. Alles nur heiße Luft.


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Persönliche Beratung was Du tun sollst und was nicht dürfen wir Dir aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht direkt sagen. Aber wenn wir hier Witze machen, sollte klar sein, was von dem Mahndrohmüll zu halten ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Lies bitte den Link, der als "Signatur" im Beitrag von dvill stehen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...sammler-de-me-too-postings-24.html#post288982


----------



## vladka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

also kann ich ruhig schlafen ohne darüber nachzudenken?:-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Kommt darauf an, wie sehr Dich der Mond derzeit bei der Nachtruhe stört.


----------



## vladka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

kann diesen beitrag nicht finden. welche seite? wo genau?:unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Guck Dir mal das Video von Katzenjens an.
YouTube - Kinder werden durch vivis-homepage oder mein-erstes-mal abgezockt!

Es besteht kein Grund zur Panik. Die können Dir gar nichts.


----------



## vladka (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

vielen dank für das video -- hat mich schon ein bischen beruhigt nach dem ich heute das bekommen habe:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## wahlhesse (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Es wird noch eine Mail kommen wo mit Strafverfolgung der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam gedroht wird und ggfls. kommt auch noch ne Mail von einem "Rechtsanwalt". Danach ist Ruhe...

Wenn man auf Mails von denen antwortet kann man auch noch böse Rückmails provozieren, wobei der Antwortroboter recht langweilig ist und die Mails eh kein Mensch liest.

Den Kram ernst nehmen ?! Wüsste nicht warum...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## vladka (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

ich habe zwar ein wiederruf geschrieben -- sehe brief oben ( das war die antwort darauf, aber ich hoffe das die nicht meine adresse oder sonst noch was haben.
lg vladka


----------



## passer (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Leider lassen sich manche von den Drohungen beeindrucken und zahlen...
....das ist das Problem,denn sonst würden sich solche Angebote schnell erledigen.


----------



## vladka (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

ich habe nix bezahlt aber leider ein widerruf geschrieben. ich hoffe das es nicht schlim ist und die mir trotzdem nix tun können. nachdem ich schon hier viel gelesen habe bezahle ich auf keinen fall. hab halt ein schock bekommen und ich hoffe das es bald aus der welt ist  auch wenn ich geantwortet habe. oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die können Dir gar nichts, egal ob mit oder ohne Widerruf.
Das sind nur Kinderschrecks, die von denen leben, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.


----------



## kathi26 (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hallo,

diese woche bekam ich eine unverlangte email von einer vivi:



> "Hallo,
> 
> Einfach jetzt auf den Freischaltlink klicken und
> meine Bilder und Videos ansehen: http://xxx.vivis-homepage.de/activateUser.php?hash=xxxxxxxxxx
> ...


 
nun, da ich diese vivi nicht kannte, klickte ich auf diesen link und war plötzlich im memberbereich und bekam mehr oder weniger langweilige bilder einer jungen dame zu sehen -ok, hab die seite zugemacht und mir nichts weiter gedacht bis dann 4 tage später eine rechnung per mail reinflatterte und ich plötzlich erfuhr, dass ich nun kunde bin und 60€ zu zahlen habe... soweit, so lächerlich;

abgesehen davon, dass diese vivi ohne meinem geld auskommen muss, wundert mich dieser link, ich glaube man nennt das personalisierten link, mit dem sich der "kunde" nichtmal aktiv auf dieser abzockseite anmelden muss und schwups einen vertrag untergejubelt bekommt;


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



kathi26 schrieb:


> ... und schwups einen vertrag untergejubelt bekommt;


Kleine Korrektur... einen vermeintlichen Vertrag. 

Also...
es werden noch ein paar Mahndrohmails kommen. Der Gipfel wird dann sein, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam wegen Betrug ermitteln wird. :scherzkeks:
Und dann ist Ruhe.

Man kann den bösen Mailroboter allerdings auch zu anderen Antworten reizen, wenn man tatsächlich auf den Kram antwortet. Aber Du hast ja bereits begriffen, das es nur eine armselige Bitte um eine milde Gabe ist .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## kathi26 (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

ja sorry, natürlich ein vermeintlicher vertrag 

und natürlich kamen schon diese bettel-mahndrohungen und ich soll gefälligst anzeige erstatten, wenn ich mich nicht angemeldet hätte, ja das üblich lächerliche drohgepupse;

aber ich kann wirklich nur jedem raten sich von denen nicht einschüchtern zu lassen, ganz egal was die behaupten und behaupten werden die viel und vor allem bitte   n i c h t s  zahlen;


wäre ja das selbe, wie wenn man auf der strasse spazieren geht, da kommt vivi vorbei und drückt einem unverlangt ein gebrauchtes taschentuch in die hand und vivi behauptet nun, man müsse dafür 60€ zahlen


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Dazu nur eine Bemerkung: Auch Köter, die bellen, haben keinerlei Anspruch, mit Wurstsemmeln versorgt zu werden! :-D


----------



## Marco (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Also...
> es werden noch ein paar Mahndrohmails kommen. Der Gipfel wird dann sein, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam wegen Betrug ermitteln wird. :scherzkeks:
> Und dann ist Ruhe.



Ich habe das Mail auch bekommen - es wird wieder aktiv gespammt.

Die Drohung erfolgt schon in der Rechnungsmail



> Da unser Erotik - Service in letzter Zeit häufig illegal mißbraucht worden ist,
> sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung oder keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben, einen Strafantrag bei der Potsdamer Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben. Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da es bei einigen Kunden schon öfters aufgetreten ist und wir nicht bereit sind dieses in Kauf zu nehmen.
> 
> Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde, kann im Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden. Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest eines versuchten Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. Wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor.
> ...



Schaun mer mal :-D.

Auf alle Fälle habe ich mal die Commerzbank angeschrieben und auf den umtriebigen Kunden hingewiesen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Marco schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle habe ich mal die Commerzbank angeschrieben und auf den umtriebigen Kunden hingewiesen.


Für die, die mitmachen wollen:
Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki


----------



## vladka (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hallo!! ich bitte um hilfe!!
heute habe ich diese brief bekommen. sollte ich immer noch ruhig sein??
bitte um rad -- was soll ich tun??
lg vladka

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:16:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:15:41 ----------




> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...


_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Mit diesem Schwachsinn wird seit Monaten versucht, ängstliche Minderjährige zur Zahlung zu pressen.

Die haben vor den Behörden noch mehr Angst als ihren "Kunden".


----------



## bernhard (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hasimaus.de und pyjamagirls.de: Was Opfer wissen müssen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> *Falsche Berichte über Hausdurchsuchungen*
> 
> Der neueste Streich sind nun die Seiten pyjamagirls.de und unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net. Auch hier setzt man gezielt auf Verunsicherung: Offenbar rein vorsorglich wurden vor einigen Tagen in Blogs und Foren Beiträge platziert, in denen Schreiber berichteten, bei ihnen hätte es nach der Anmeldung auf den Seiten Hausdurchsuchungen gegeben. Diese Berichte sind allerdings erstunken und erlogen. Es gab keine einzige Hausdurchsuchung bei Opfern. Warum auch?


Fauls Rosstäuschertricks.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



> Offenbar rein vorsorglich wurden vor einigen Tagen in Blogs und Foren Beiträge platziert, in denen Schreiber berichteten, bei ihnen hätte es nach der Anmeldung auf den Seiten Hausdurchsuchungen gegeben. Diese Berichte sind allerdings erstunken und erlogen. Es gab keine einzige Hausdurchsuchung bei Opfern.


Typisch für unmoderierte Foren/Blogs. Sie schaden mehr als sie nützen.


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Unmoderierte Foren können schlimm sein. Noch schlimmer können Foren in der weiten Welt des Netzes sein, in dem beratungswütige Danke-Poster über hilfesuchende Betroffene herfallen und ihnen eine eigene schräge Lebensweisheit aufzwingen wollen. Das dann auch noch mit pseudo-Rechtsberatung, die hier abgeschrieben wird.

Da fragt man sich, was schlimmer ist: Die Einschüchterungsfalle oder die "Helfer".


----------



## vladka (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

danke für die info aber ich habe doch noch fragen: ich habe auf die erste mahnung widerrspruch geschickt ( per e-mail ) und habe aber keine kopie für mich ausgedrückt. nach dem abschicken habe ich das sofort alles wieder gelöscht. also habe ich nix in der hand das ich widerrspruch geschieben habe. ist das schlimm?? 
danke lg vladka


----------



## wahlhesse (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



vladka schrieb:


> [...]ist das schlimm??
> danke lg vladka


Nö.
Es kommen sicherlich weiterhin Drohmails wegen "Widerspruch nicht mehr möglich weil Dienstleistung schon in Anspruch genommen". Aber dieses wie auch die anderen sinnlosen Drohungen des Anbieters sind schlicht Blödsinn.

Spamfilter wird es schon richten 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ob man bei solchen "Kinderschreck-Abzockfallen" überhaupt einen Widerspruch oder Widerruf schreibt, oder ob man sich zur Sache gar nicht äußert, ist prinzipiell völlig wurst.

Also ist es auch nicht unbedingt ein Beinbruch, wenn man keine Abschrift hat.

Das einzige, was natürlich passieren kann, ist, dass man dem Abzocker wegen des Widerspruchs auch noch die Hausadresse gegeben hat, die er vorher noch gar nicht hatte. Dann kriegt man natürlich die Mahnungen auch per Post.

Auch das ist aber egal. Nach einigen Monaten Mahn- und Droh-Kasplerletheater schläft die Sache von selbst ein.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



vladka schrieb:


> ist das schlimm??


Nö, aber sowenig sinnvoll, wie einem Köter, der hinter dem Zaun kläfft, gut zureden, damit sein Gebelle aufhört.


----------



## vladka (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

ich hoffe das er meine adresse nicht hat wenn ich das per e-mail geschickt habe. aber gut zu wissen das ich ruhig schlafen kann auch dann wenn ich widerruf geschriben habe aber ihm gelöscht habe. sorry euch immer wieder zu belestigen aber es macht mich zum schafen. immer wenn ich euere beiträge gelesen hab kann ich mich danach ein bischen beruhigen. also tu ich immer dene e-mails löschen und resgiere ich nicht ok? vielen dank für euere unterstützung. 
lg vladka


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



vladka schrieb:


> ich hoffe das er meine adresse nicht hat


Wäre auch nicht schlimm. Als Spamfilter dient dann die grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne.


----------



## kathi26 (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

habe die commerzbank über diese lächerliche abzockmethode der United Payment Limited unterrichtet, die offenbar so gar nicht entzückt ist:



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxx,​
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 17. Oktober 2009, in der Sie uns auf die Geschäftspraktiken der United Payment Limited hinweisen.
> 
> Da die Commerzbank sehr großen Wert darauf legt, ausschließlich mit seriösen Geschäftspartnern zusammenzuarbeiten, haben wir die Angelegenheit in Hinblick auf Ihre Vorwürfe überprüft und die aus unserer Sicht erforderlichen Maßnahmen eingeleitet. Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass wir Ihnen jedoch aus rechtlichen Gründen keine detaillierteren Auskünfte über die Konsequenzen mitteilen dürfen.
> ...


 

keine seriöse bank will mit abschaum ala vivimaus, mandymaus und vor allem robert f. etwas zu tun haben, deshalb die tipps hier im forum beachten und vor allem keinen einzigen cent überweisen und die bank darauf aufmersam machen;

vivimaus robert wird sich zwar nicht auf der stelle einen anständigen job suchen, ärgern wirds ihm aber trotzdem


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



kathi26 schrieb:


> habe die commerzbank über diese lächerliche abzockmethode der United Payment Limited unterrichtet, die offenbar so gar nicht entzückt ist:



Als Vorlage:
Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki


----------



## vladka (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

kann man diese brief an die bank auch per e-mail schicken??

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:55:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:49:25 ----------

were sinnvoll so ein brief auch von mir per e-mail abzuschicken?
lg vladka


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Man kann das im Prinzip auch per e-Mail schicken, wirkungsvoller ist es aber, wenn man es im Brief schickt (normale Zustellung). Denn einen Brief unterschreibt man.


----------



## vladka (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hallo kathi26!!
wollte fragen ob du dieses brief an die bank per post geschrieben hast oder per e-mail. weil ich will nicht das jemand umbedingt meine adresse hat. sollte ich auch so ein brief abschicken?
lg vladka


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Mittagsmagazin | BR-ONLINE


> *TIPP:* Rechnung in den Papierkorb! Betroffenen rät der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband, Rechnungen nicht zu begleichen und sich im Zweifel an die örtliche Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden.


----------



## vladka (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hallo liebe leute! heute bekamm ich diesen brief und bin wieder ein bischen unruhig. soll ich ihn wieder ignirieren?? oder was soll ich tun?? bitte hilft mir wieder ruhig schlafen zu können.
lg vladka   





> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:26:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:23:56 ----------

kommen vieleicht noch welche briefe oder noch schlime - besucher??
ich hoffe das mir jemand von euch weiter hilft.
danke


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Jemand von den Mods sollte bitte oben in dem Posting die e-mail-Adresse der Userin rausmachen.
Bitte keine Mailadressen posten!



			
				Mahngepfurze schrieb:
			
		

> Ankündigung der Weitergabe in unsere Rechtsabteilung
> ...















Dieses Mahngeblähe reisst hier niemanden mehr vom Hocker.

Ist alles im Lot, nur keine Panik. Das übliche Kasperletheater.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
Das Kalletaler Dreieck - Video bei Youtube.com
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoxFOnX33oU"]YouTube - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck"[/ame]


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die Commerzbank Potsdam muss völlig merkbefreit sein. Das Elend mit der Zahlungserpressung von Kindern und Jugendlichen zieht sich schon seit Jahren:

keinerlei Reaktion Schreiben Betrugsdelikt United-Payment "Institut: Commerzbank " - Google-Suche

Banken müssen nicht als Helfer beim Eintreiben fragwürdiger Forderungen mitwirken:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html


----------



## KleinerLoeschzwerg (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo,
ich hab am Samstag etwas mist gemacht und bin durch ne Freundin auf www.vivis-hompage.de"]www.vivis-hompage.de gelandet. (über das Bikinispiel)
Ich wollt halt mal gucken und hab mir bei der Angabe der Emailadresse nicht viel gedacht (war meine Spam Mail Adresse).
Habe nach einer halben Stunde gemerkt das ich da auf eine kostenpflichtige Seite geraten bin.
In der Email wird das aber nicht nochmal explizit erwähnt:



> Hallo,
> 
> Ok geschafft !
> Jetzt bist du nur noch ein einzigen Klick entfernt vor meinen privaten Videos
> ...


Mit dem Klicken dieses Links sei der Bestellvorgang abgeschlossen worden.

Nach der halben Stunde hatte ich einen kurzen informellen Wiederspruch geschrieben, da abgelehnt wurde.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> ...



Kann man ruhig kürzen, sind vermutlich auch viele unnütze Informationen drin.
Ich bin leider nicht mehr Miderjährig und mache mir jetzt etwas Gedanken.
Ist es gesetzlich überhaupt erlaubt das man mit Angabe seiner Email-Adresse einen Vertrag abschießt.
Bin davor noch nie auf so eine Seite gestoßen.

Hätte nur gerne gewusst ob ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen muss.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:45:15 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:41:49 ----------

damn, ich dachte ich hätte den Link abgeschaltet, wieso sind die jetzt doch blau markiert?
Kann das jemand rausmachen? Ich will nicht noch dran schuld sein das jemand anders auf die seite geht.
MfG


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Nein, Du musst Dir keine Sorgen machen.

Was der Betreiber, der liebe Herr F., da in den Mahnschreiben vor sich hin schwurbelt, ist juristisch von vorn bis hinten Müll.

Zum Beispiel dieser Passus hier:



			
				Mahngeblähe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.



Der Herr F. hat noch nicht mitbekommen, dass sich der § 312d BGB am 04.08.2009 geändert hat. Dieser Passus ist also vollkommen unwirksam.

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt auch schon deshalb nicht, weil dem Verbraucher vor dem angeblichen "Vertragsschluss" keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung nachweislich zugegangen ist.

Das, was da schwabuliert wird, ist gequirlter Quark mit Kuhfladen. Von oben bis unten.

Also: macht Euch nicht ins Hemd. Da passiert gar nichts. Außer ein paar Droh-Mails mit Kasperletheater.

Der soll sich seinen "Anspruch" übers Klo nageln. Den Lutscher für seine blondierte Wasserstoff-Thusnelda braucht Ihr jedenfalls nicht zu bezahlen, und sein Luxusleben auch nicht.


----------



## katzenjens (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Und zur weiteren Beruhigung das hier anschauen:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdLxdl_4ie4"]YouTube - Kinder werden durch vivis-homepage oder mein-erstes-mal abgezockt![/ame]

Allerdings werden noch ein paar böse Emails bei Dir auflaufen. Aber sei beruhigt. Die Drohungen mit Gericht, Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei usw. sind absoluter Blödsinn.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## KleinerLoeschzwerg (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

So heute ist der 3te Tag und ich hab schon ne Erinnerung bekommen,
in 4 Tagen bekomm ich bestimmt die erste Mahnung.
Naja egal ich warte bis nen Brief in meinem Briefkasten vor der Tür landet,
dann sollte ich vielleicht was tun.
Den Rest ignorier ich einfach 
Finde es nur mies, das in jeder Rechnung von vorn herein drin steht 
"Wenn du nicht zahlst finden wir dich und werden weitere kostspielige Schritte einleiten" find das echt ne Unverschämtheit!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



KleinerLoeschzwerg schrieb:


> Naja egal ich warte bis nen Brief in meinem Briefkasten vor der Tür landet,
> dann sollte ich vielleicht was tun.


Sich informieren wo die grüne/ bzw blaue Wertstofftonne steht 


> Finde es nur mies, das in jeder Rechnung von vorn herein drin steht
> "Wenn du nicht zahlst finden wir dich und werden weitere kostspielige Schritte einleiten" find das echt ne Unverschämtheit!


Sich über  kläffende Köter aufzuregen ist verschwendete Energie und Zeit


----------



## vladka (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hallo!
 ich wollte fragen ob das ein ende haben wird. ich habe heute diesen e-mail bekommen der mich ein bischen ( wieder ) unruhig macht. kann mich wieder jemand beruhigen und ein rat schreiben?
vielen dank für euere hilfe 
lg vladka



> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...


----------



## wahlhesse (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Dieser Riesenblödsinn in Textform ist eher lächerlich als beunruhigend. Übrigens gibt es kein Bundeskriminalamt für Internetkriminalität. Ebenso bekommen die keine MAC-Adresse des Rechners heraus. Der Betreiber bekommt nicht einmal die Daten vom Provider. Die gibts nur bei schweren Straftaten auf richterlichen Beschluss. Und das Anmelden bei einer Internetkostenfalle ist definitiv keine schwere Straftat.

Vermutlich bist Du nun bereits am Gipfel der lächerlichen Mahndrohschreiben angelangt. Aber Überraschungen gibts immer wieder.

Kurz... Alles Bluff. Kein Grund zur Panik.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## vladka (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

danke für die nette beruhigende wörte. kommt noch mehr oder hat das endlich ein ende?
lg vladka


----------



## wahlhesse (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ob da noch mehr von dem Müll kommt, weiss allein der Anbieter. Aber was davon zu halten ist, sollte inzwischen klar sein 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## vladka (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

ok dann schaumamal. vielen dank. bin wieder mal bischen ruhige.
danke lg vladka


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Vergiss die blondierte Wasserstofftussi mit ihrem albernen Lutscher und träum was anständiges.


----------



## vladka (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

das mach ich. danke ich lass mir lieber von einem schönen mann träumen. alptäume hab ich schon genug gehabt wegen diese sch...:-D.
also danke und ich melde mich wenn die mir wieder schreiben und versuchen wieder bei mir alpträume zur verursachen.
lg vladka


----------



## dvill (1 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Wir wissen, wo Ihr Kind zur Schule geht, oder


> Durch eine für uns neue technische Möglichkeit zur Herausfindung der Nutzung unseres erotischen Services, werden wir eine Befragung in ihrer Nachbarschaft anhand des von uns gespeicherten Wlan Netzwerkes sowie der MAC Adresse ihre Computers ( Computer Identifikation ) durchführen lassen.


Hallo zusammen, auch ich war so schla | Kommentare

So kann man auch von Pizzeria-Betreibern eine "private" Brandschutz-Zusatzversicherung eintreiben.

Und die Commerzbank Potsdam sammelt weiterhin die Kohle ein.


----------



## webwatcher (1 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige-8.html#post295767
Im Mahndrohmüll steht noch mehr solch Gülle


> Da sich die Betrugsfälle in letzter Zeit gehäuft haben, müssen Sie verstehen, dass ein
> härteres Vorgehen gegen professionelle Internetkriminalität nötig ist.
> Der nächste Schritt ist die Weiterleitung sämtlicher gespeicherter Daten an das zuständige Bundeskriminalamt für Internetkriminalität.


----------



## bernhard (1 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



> ..., müssen Sie verstehen, dass ein härteres Vorgehen gegen professionelle Internetkriminalität nötig ist.


Das ist uneingeschränkt richtig. Es ist ein Vorgehen gegen bandenorganisiertes konspiratives Banditentum im Internet durchaus notwendig.


----------



## katzenjens (1 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Momentan scheint unser bekannter Kindererschrecker aus allen Rohren zu spammen. Es laufen täglich zig Anfragen bei mir auf von verstörten Kindern. Zum Teil sind es 11-jährige Mädchen, welche anscheinend über Kinderportale Links und Spams bekommen haben. Es kann mir niemand erzählen, dass kleine Mädchen freiwillig Interesse an erotischen Bildern von vivis-homepage haben.

Und die Mails sind derart bös geschrieben, dass selbst Erwachsene eingeschüchtert werden. Wie sollen Kinder da richtig reagieren?

Wo bleibt da der Jugendschutz?



> Sollten Sie keine Zahlung vornehmen, werden wir unverzüglich rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie
> einleiten. Die uns dadurch entstehenden Anwalts, Inkasso - sowie Gerichtskosten werden wir
> Ihnen in Rechnung stellen.
> 
> ...


Und das ist strafrechtlich nicht angreifbar?!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Und das ist strafrechtlich nicht angreifbar?!


Wäre soweit mir bekannt in allen Ländern dieses  Globus. In Deutschland aber "geniessen" derartige
 "Geschäftsmethoden" die uneingeschränkte Ignoranz der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## katzenjens (1 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> katzenjens schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und das ist strafrechtlich nicht angreifbar?!
> ...


Und was soll das dann?!
Jugenschutzbeauftragter
Internet-Castle
Whois identisch mit der-jugendschutzbeauftragte.de
http://www.der-jugendschutzbeauftragte.de/
Was ist das denn [...] ?!
[...]


----------



## dvill (1 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Zum Teil sind es 11-jährige Mädchen, welche anscheinend über Kinderportale Links und Spams bekommen haben.


Hier werden Zahlungen für einen "kostenpflichtigen erotikbereich" bei einem 12-jährigen Mädchen erpresst: Internetabzocke: Download des Musterschreibens - Seite 81 - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## dvill (2 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xzsyntPynA"]YouTube - vivis-homepage sinnlose Drohungen und Frage[/ame]


----------



## Adele (2 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mal wieder bieder, naiv oder belehrend wirke....

Natürlich wird hier ganz heftig mit Ängsten und Scham gespielt und natürlich ist es klasse und unendlich wichtig, dass die Wissenden des Forums den Betroffenen mit Rat zur Hilfe eilen, keine Frage., 
Aber sind all die Drohungen, Rechnungen und Peinlichkeiten letztlich nicht das Resultat einer immer noch verqueren Sexualerziehung, der immer noch existenten Angst und voll von der, von der Werbung diverser Partnerinstitute initierten Illusion, dass die grosse, und wie in einem Warenhaus mit Rückgaberecht zu kaufende Liebe und Freiheit schnell und bequem über das Internet zu finden ist.... ? War BRAVO mit Dr. Sommerin meiner Jugend mangels Aufklärung noch der Renner, haben das heute angebliche Internet-Aufklärer übernommen, die es darauf anlegen, dass pubertäres Drängen an nahezu pornografischer Schärfe gewinnt. Es reicht also nicht mehr, Jemanden lieb zu haben, er oder sie muss doch mindestens scharf, geil oder was auch immer sein, ... obwohl sich die Jugendlichen in ihren Köpfen vielleicht etwas ganz Anderes wünschen. Die Erwartungen werden also von so genannten Machern gemacht und übersteigen eigentlich das pubertäre Vorstellungsvermögen. Sprich: Letztendlich liegt die Verantwortung nur zum Teil auf den Abz........seiten, sondern viel mehr auf dem Mangel an Vetrauen des Nachwuchses gegenüber den Erwachsenen, unwesentlich, ob es sich hier um Eltern oder Vertreter staatlicher Institutionen handelt, die in eigenen sozialpädagogischen Selbstverständlichkeiten solche Seiten möglicherweise noch nicht einmal registrieren. Die Jugendlichen sind also viel zu häufig in all diesen Fragen verraten und verkauft. Ihr wisst doch: Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten, wie soll der Knopf die Hose halten.... 

Und falls ich Euch nerve..... ich bin Mutter zweier Söhne schon über fünfzig.....


----------



## Adele (2 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

War vielleicht blöd und umständlich ausgedrückt..... Aber das Einzige, was all die Helfer hier im Forum tun können ist, ist möglichst viel von dem Schaden abzuschöpfen, der eigentlich ganz woanders verursacht wird. ERinnert mich irgedwie daran, wie meine Mutter seinerzeit die dünne Schicht Sahne von der großen Menge eingedickter Milch abgeschöpft hat...


----------



## katzenjens (2 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Zum einen... gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht. Aber bei speziell dieser Seite sieht es zusätzlich auch etwas anders aus. Die Betroffenen haben zum Teil unverfängliche Links bekommen. Daraus resultiert dass zum Teil 10-jährige Mädchen in die Falle getappt sind. Da glaube ich einfach nicht an sexuelle Motive. Die Kommentare im Video zeigen es auf, wie die Masche funktioniert.


----------



## Adele (2 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Lieber Katzenjens.

Dahingehend hast Du zweifellos Recht. Aber vertuh' Dich trotzdem nicht in der Neugierde immer jüngerer Menschen, die immer früher danach streben, möglichst erwachsen und möglichst attraktiv zu wirken. Seit geraumer Zeit arbeite ich im Rahmen einiger Kunstprojekte mit Kindern zusammen und die Art, wie sich auch die Kleineren oft geben, erschreckt mich zutiefst.


----------



## dvill (3 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

http://www.deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?p=9787&sid=feebb7a1d2b5cf71f361f8665736f0e3


> ... und als absender war das amtsgericht Potsdam angegeben.


Falsch geschrieben oder ein weiterer Griff in die Trickkiste?


----------



## wahlhesse (3 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Zuzutrauen ist es ihm ohne weiteres.


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ist wohl eher ein Mißverständnis  >> Google

In den Emails  steht 


> *Gerichtsstand: *Amtsgericht Potsdam


----------



## vladka (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hallo! wollte nur wieder mal ein bischen beruhigung haben weil ich heute wieder mal eine e-mail bekommen habe die mich wieder total beunruhigt. kann mir da jemand helfen? bitte.
lg vladka
[bekanntes Kindererschreckerschreiben mit persönlichen Daten entfernt...]

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:47:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:46:09 ----------

hat schon jemand von euch so eine e-mail bekommen? wie weit werden die noch gehen???


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



vladka schrieb:


> wie weit werden die noch gehen???



Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## wahlhesse (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo,

Du bist nun am Ende der Kindererschreckermails angekommen. :-D
Den Text haben wir nicht nur gelöscht, weil da persönliche Daten von Dir drin waren, sondern auch, um den Rechtsanwalt vor weiteren Peinlichkeiten zu bewahren. :scherzkeks:

Es bleibt dabei: Es besteht keinerlei Grund für Angst. Ob Anbieter, Inkasso oder Anwalt... das sind und bleiben auch nur kläffende Hunde hinter einem Zaun. Denen ein Würstchen geben?! Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## vladka (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

also existiert diese rechtsanwalt in echt? oder ist das eine freierfundene person. und erwartet noch auf mich was? oder hat das endlich ein ende.
lg vladka


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



vladka schrieb:


> also existiert diese rechtsanwalt in echt? oder ist das eine freierfundene person. und erwartet noch auf mich was? oder hat das endlich ein ende.


Das liegt ganz bei dir! Ängstliche Mails oder Telefonate zögern das Ende immer wieder heraus! Erfahrungsgemäß hört der Dummdrohspam je eher auf, desto ruhiger man sich verhält.
Und jetzt lies dir das nochmals durch und schau dir das Video an und gut ist!


----------



## dvill (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das Schmierentheater ist echt ...

abgegriffen und ausgenudelt.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



vladka schrieb:


> also existiert diese rechtsanwalt in echt?


den Kinderschreck gibt es wirklich 


vladka schrieb:


> . und erwartet noch auf mich was? o


Eventuell noch mehr Müll


vladka schrieb:


> oder hat das endlich ein ende.


Das kann man nicht voraussagen, ist aber egal. Entspann dich  und vergiß den Mist.


----------



## vladka (8 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

ich bedanke mich mal wieder für euere hilfe und für eueren beitrag für mein ruhigen schlaf. es ist echt klasse das man, nach so eine e-mail, immer jemand hat der mich wieder mal beruhigt. dafür bedanke ich mich 1000 mal. aber wahrscheinlich würde ich bald wieder mit euch in kontakt antreten um hilfe zu holen, wenn die nicht aufhören.
viel dank -- mein schwer vedienendes geld bekommen die nicht. ich schreibe nicht und rufe nicht an. hab schon wieder alles gelöscht aber trotzdem bekomme ich, bestimmt ,nach 14 tage ( wie im drohbrief stand ) wieder was böses.
also nochmals danke an alle lg vladka:smiley::tröst:


----------



## Alex0815 (23 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo zusammen,

erstens ein allgemeines Danke an alle die solche Foren sachlich am laufen halten und überhaupt solche Seiten zur "Aufklärung" zur verfügung Stellen.

Da ich selbst mit meinen diversen Spam Wegwerfadressen auf solche seiten gelinkt werde habe ich mir immer wieder gedanken gemacht. Bis jetzt war alles einfach nur zu meiner belustigung und alles hat irgendwann aufgehört.

Seither trage ich ich überall wo man nur kann die emails der [ edit]  ein, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich ein Bot ist und kein wirklicher Mensch ist der die emails zu gesicht bekommt.
Also vivi dürfte von vivi schon ganz schön abgemahnt worden sein :roll:
Aber vivi dürfte sich über jeden nur erdenklichen newsletter und sonstiges freuen. Vielleicht bricht irgendwas der Server zusammen und es ist wenigstens für ein paar Stunden ruhe :-p

So das war mein kleiner Beitrag. Mit bringt es jedesmal, auch wenn nur ein ganz klein wenig, ein gutes gefühl wieder irgendwo diese mail adresse eingegeben zu haben. vielleicht euch ja auch 
habe mich auch zum spaß schon dutzend mal dort angemeldet. immer über einen proxy. die werden es schwer haben wenn die staatsanwaltschaft in Uruguay jagd auf mich macht 

Wünsche allen einen schönen tag und lasst euch nicht verarschen.

mfg
Alex


----------



## Alex0815 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Eins noch. Schneiden die sich nicht ins eigene Fleisch wenn Sie in der Mahnung schreiben:
*Durch Betätigung des Buttons "Weiter über 18 Jahre" , kaufen Sie eine 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft 
bei vivis-homepage.de.

Woher soll man das wissen?
Der Button lautet ja nicht "Kaufen" oder sonst was...


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die Diskrepanz zwischen deren lächerlicher Rechtsmeinung und den Tatsachen der Rechtsprechung ist hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Alex0815 schrieb:


> Eins noch. Schneiden die sich nicht ins eigene Fleisch wenn Sie in der Mahnung schreiben:
> *Durch Betätigung des Buttons "Weiter über 18 Jahre" , kaufen Sie eine 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft
> bei vivis-homepage.de.
> Woher soll man das wissen?
> Der Button lautet ja nicht "Kaufen" oder sonst was...


Wenn die das deutlich ranschreiben erkennen die Kiddys doch die Falle und melden sich nicht mehr an.


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Inkasso-Erpressung mit Amtsanmaßung: mein-1mal.net - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Durch dieses Verfahren wurde nun ein Gerichtvollzieher beauftrag bei Ihnen im Hause Zwangspfändungen vorzunehmen, um die Kosten des Verfahrens und den Wert der Onlinebestellung zu decken inklusive aller Mahngebühren. Als Termin für die Pfändung wurde der Dienstag nächster Woche festgesetzt. Bitte sein Sie zwischen 10 und 16 Uhr vor Ort. Ansonsten wird sich der Gerichtvollzieher mit Hilfe der Polizei gewaltsam Zutritt zu Ihrem Hause verschaffen müssen, um die Pfändung vorzunehmen.


Und einer, der so schreibt, wird nicht weggesperrt. Unglaublich.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das bezieht sich auf diese "Net Cromos Inkasso"-Mahnungen. Das betrifft aber meines Wissens nicht das Projekt "mein-erstes-mal", das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. Das wird im Bild-Forum wohl durcheinandergeworfen.


----------



## alleswirdgut (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hi hab auch sowas bekommen...ganz unten schreib ich weiter

_[Sattsam bekannten Mahndrühmüll mit persönlichen Daten entfernt. (bh)]_

so die erste mahnung hab ich schon bekommen....
1)ok mir ist aufgefalen das in der nachricht eine ganz andere IP adresse steht als ich eig hab
2)mit der email adresse woich mich dort angemeldet hab war meine 2 email man konnte sagen eine Fake adresse...also nichts stimmt darin..
weil ich schon vor einigen jahren so ein fehler gemacht hatte und da hatte ich meine richtige adresse angegeben...seit dem hab ich die Fakeemailadresse.....die haben also eigentlich gar nichts von mir
------------


muss aber zu geben das mir bei der mahnung erstma das herz stehn geblieben ist^^
aber zum glück hab ich glei gegoogelt und hab die 'Seite gefunden möcht ich gleich schon mal ein riesen großes Dankeschön aussprechen...


soo hab aber bei Youtube ein Video gesehen 

_[Verlinkung auf ein Video mit bekannt falschen Inhalten entfernt. (bh)]_

_[Hinweis zum Thema: Das 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...jamagirls-de-was-opfer-wissen-muessen-081104/

passt hier auch, weil es der gleiche Betreiber ist. Bitte nicht auf falsche "Geschichten" hereinfallen. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Natürlich sind solche Videos von den Abzockern selbst lanciert.

Das ist doch ein absoluter Quatsch. "Nichtzahlen bei mein-erstes-mal" ist noch nie eine Straftat gewesen und wird nie eine sein. :scherzkeks:

Das ist reines Zivilrecht, kein Strafrecht.

Einfach gesagt: 
Strafrecht ist, wenn Ihr einen Automaten knackt oder ein Haus anzündet etc.

Zivilrecht ist, wenn der Nachbar meckert, dass Euer Knallerbsenstrauch auf sein Grundstück ragt, und wenn er Euch deswegen verklagt.
Oder wenn ihr irgendetwas nicht bezahlt, was ihr bestellt habt (bzw. was ihr nicht bestellt habt - dann würdet ihr mit Recht nicht bezahlen).

Aber das interessiert natürlich überhaupt keinen Staatsanwalt. Nichtzahlen bei einem Abzockerprojekt - da bewegt der seinen Hintern nicht. Und da gibt es natürlich auch keine Hausdurchsuchung.

Völliger Schwachsinn. 

Wer also sowas behauptet, von "Hausdurchsuchung", der will Verwirrung stiften, und der hat sicherlich mit dem Abzocker selbst zu tun.
*Den* Durchsuchungsbefehl möchte ich sehen, bevor ich das glaube. :scherzkeks:

Es gibt da auch gewisse Anwälte, die im Osten eine gewisse Vergangenheit haben, und die daher auch geübt sind in solchen miesen operativen Kampagnen der Desinformation, Zersetzung und Lüge. Von solchen Typen werden diese Taktiken entwickelt. Von denen hat man nichts anderes zu erwarten. Aber glauben muss man das noch lange nicht.


----------



## alleswirdgut (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

sorry wollte eigentlich den beitrag von mir bearbeiten


----------



## Alex0815 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hallo,

muss mich jetzt doch nochmal melden.
nachdem die sache jetzt zum RECHTSANWALT geht (steht so groß in der mail :-D) hab ich grad durch zufall gesehen das auch die bankdaten auf einmal nicht mehr commerzbank potsdam ist sondern mittelbrandenburgische sparkasse...
da wird doch gleich mal ne mail hingeschrieben das deren kunde nicht ganz sauber ist. im nächsten schreiben kommt dann bestimmt wieder eine andere bank 
ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen?

gruß
alex


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Passiert öfter und ist auch richtig so.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Alex0815 schrieb:


> da wird doch gleich mal ne mail hingeschrieben das deren kunde nicht ganz sauber ist. im nächsten schreiben kommt dann bestimmt wieder eine andere bank


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## alleswirdgut (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

hi hab gestern meine 2te mahnung bekommen
wollt nur fragen wie viele mahnungen bekommt man im durchschnitt bis die aufhören einen damit zu nerven?
und was wen der fall eintreffen sollte das ich post bekommen sollte..was dan? weiter ignorien?
vielen dank schon im voraus für die antworten



> _[Sattsam bekannten Mahndrohmüll mit vielen persönlichen Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Was ändert das, wenn der Müll noch mehrfach aufschlägt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



alleswirdgut schrieb:


> hi hab gestern meine 2te mahnung bekommen
> wollt nur fragen wie viele mahnungen bekommt man im durchschnitt bis die aufhören einen damit zu nerven?


Mir ist ein Fall bekannt, bei dem einem User innerhalb eines Jahres 25 nahezu gleichlautende Mahnungen zugingen. Du bist erst bei Nr. 2! Also gemach, gemach...:-D


alleswirdgut schrieb:


> und was wen der fall eintreffen sollte das ich post bekommen sollte..was dan? weiter ignorien?


Ob Mails, ob Post - für den Mahndrohmüll gibts nur einen "Aufbewahrungsort"! Und wohin gehört Müll allgemein und dieser Potsdamer Müll im Besonderen? Richtig!


----------



## CashCode (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage,

Von dem Betreiber der Seite [noparse]www.vivis-homepage.de[/noparse]
habe ich jetzt die 2. Mahnung erhalten. Was mich etwas stutzig macht
sind die Mehrwertsteuern.



> "Sie haben erworben:
> ________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Leistung: (1x) 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei vivis-homepage.de Nr. _xxx_
> ...



Das sind doch sehr merkwürdige Zahlen. Immer genau 79€ oder ähnliches.
Wenn ich die Mehrwertsteuer (19%) von 47,80 € ausrechne, bekomme ich allerdings nur  9,08€ und nich auf 11,20€. Auch bei der Mahngebühr komme ich nur auf 3,08€. Insgesamt komme ich auf ein Ergebniss von 76,16€.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Teleton (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Neben Defiziten im Ehrlicihkeits- und Moralbereich auch noch Dyskalkulie.

Wäre aber spannend, ob die die tatsächlich ausgewiesenen Beträge ans Finanzamt abführen oder nur die "rechnerisch richtigen" oder einfach rückgerechnete 19 % aus allen Einnahmen. Im zweiten Fall haben die wohl ein Problem, da dann ein Teil der Einnahmen nicht versteuert wurde.


----------



## CashCode (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das sowieso, aber wie siet es mit einem Betrug aus? Die wollen von einem ja mehr Geld, als ihn (eigentlich nicht) zusteht.


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

*hüstel* Bei diesem Anbieter ist es wurscht, wieviel Geld die "wollen". Das kann man als eine Bitte um eine milde Gabe sehen, aber auch nicht als etwas ernstes. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten und die sinnfreien Drohungen als das sehen, was sie sind:Lachnummern!

Guck Dir mal das Video von Katzenjens an.
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdLxdl_4ie4"]YouTube- Kinder werden durch vivis-homepage oder mein-erstes-mal abgezockt![/ame]

Es besteht kein Grund zur Panik. Die können Dir gar nichts.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Teleton (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Warum es kein Betrug sein soll Preise zu verstecken und dann zu versuchen nicht bestehende Forderungen einzutreiben werde ich sowieso nie verstehen. 

In dem "Rechenfehler" sehe ich aber keinen Betrug. Die wollen 79,-, wie sich diese absurde Forderung intern im einzelnen zusammensetzt und ob die Rechnung aufgeht ist doch völlig schnuppe. Ebenso ob die das Softerotik Mitgliedschaft für 47,xx oder Luxusfahrzeugbetankungssonderopfer für 49,30 nennen.


----------



## CashCode (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen, aber mich hat das mal interessiert, inwieweit sowas in Ordnung ist. Denn meiner Meinung nach, sollten die 19% Mwst. richtig berechnet werden und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist das so wie ich das verstanden habe nich rechtens.

Betrug ? Wikipedia


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Bei Einschüchterungsfallen geht es weder um Recht, noch um Richtigkeit.

Wenn die Drahtzieher etwas richtig könnten, würden sie davon leben können und müssten andere Mitbürger nicht auf diese Weise abziehen.


----------



## CashCode (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das auf jeden Fall. Wie dem auch sei, ich bin hoffentlich bei der letzten Mail angekommen und hab jetzt endlich wieder meine Ruhe.


----------



## Andrijano (2 Januar 2010)

*spiele-mich-nackig.net Drauf Reingefallen*

_Guten Morgen,_

_ich habe eben auf der [...]seite "http://www.spiele-mich-nackig.net/" Angemeldet und habe später festgestellt das diese Seite nicht kostenfrei ist.

Darauf hin habe ich "spiele-mich-nackig.net B[...]" Gegooglet und habe viele Nützliche Informationen erhalten bin mir aber noch nicht 100% sicher wie ich handeln soll. (Habe mich eben Registriert auf computerbetrug.de)_

Soweit wie ich das Verstanden habe;

*-Ich bin Minderjährig (14) => Kein Vertrag
-Die Beschei..en*

Ansonsten den Spam Ignorieren.

Wenn das alles ist bin ich Beruhigt.

Nächstes Problem (ich bin so Bescheuert)..

_Ich habe mir eine FreeMail auf GMX.net erstellt.
Soweit so gut.

Dann stand da "Gehen sie zum Postfach", aber daneben noch etwas,
mir war's egal ich klickte rauf siehe da "Danke das sie sich für die TopMail entschieden haben die Kündigungsfrist beträgt 14 Tage".

SUPER! Ich habe noch im selben Moment yahoo geöffnet und denen eine Kündigungsmail geschickt.

Als Antwort; Schicken sie uns ein Fax, für einen Tarifwechsel usw. so einen Mist halt.


2 Wochen vorbei, ich habe nicht reagiert, der "Vertrag" (den es eigentlich nicht gibt da > Minderjährig, ) läuft weiter.

Frage, habe neulich den Begriff (un)-seriös kennengelernt xD

Ist GMX Seriös? Wenn ja habe ich dann ein Problem? (kA wieso, ich laber viel Mist).
_
Soll ich alle anderen Mails, sofern welche kommen Ignorieren?
Ziehen die dasselbe wie diese "hasismausi-Seiten" durch?

Kann ich beruhigt sein?

Hoffe jemand ist zu dieser Uhrzeit noch Online!
Wäre Dankbar für jede Nützliche Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andrijano

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## alleswirdgut (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

und die dritte mail^^



> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Eniac schrieb:


> Nest der Fallensteller: 87.118.122.110 [ns.*payball-payment-gmbh*.de]


Heißt seit fast einem Jahr 


> Film & Musik Werkstatt GmbH





> Geschäftsanschrift:
> Mielestr. 2 , 14542 Werder (Havel)​Design und Programmierung von Internetseiten. Produktion von Film und Musik.


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen? - Seite 2 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Meine 10jährige Tochter bekommt seit Januar fast täglich Droh-Mails von denen, sie kam von einer Kinderseite auf die Abzockseite.


----------



## dvill (5 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

http://www.deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?p=9899#9899


> da nur volljährige Personen unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen dürfen, wurden bei der Anmeldung durch Ihr Kind offensichtlich ganz bewusst falsche Angaben gemacht.
> 
> Wir stellen bei der Anmeldung eine Frage nach der Volljährigkeit.
> 
> ...


Wie praktisch. Bei unwirksamen Verträgen mit Minderjährigen kassieren die die gleiche Summe als Strafzahlung der Eltern, weil diese nicht wollen, dass ihre Kinder als Computerbetrüger in den Knast müssen. Wofür brauchen wir noch Gerichte, wenn selbstherrliche Firmen auch Strafen wegen Rechtsverstöße verhängen können?


----------



## Karloenzo (23 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo Leute,
mein Sohn hat sich auch mit denen eingelassen und anscheinend haben sie jetzt die Bank gewechselt:
Wirecard Bank

hab die Bank gerade angeschrieben.

Vielen Dank für die Infos in diesem Thraed.


----------



## technofreak (23 April 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Karloenzo schrieb:


> Wirecard Bank
> 
> hab die Bank gerade angeschrieben.


Wirecard  gehört leider zu den   völlig merkbefreiten  Geldinstituten, daher ist in 
diesem Fall kaum mit einer  positiven Reaktion zu rechnen.


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Neue Fallgrube: Mein privates Fussball WM 2010 Spiel

http://nackte-wm2010.net/

Vivi heißt jetzt Jana.


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Wie gewohnt mit der Widerrufslüge





> Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.


Das ist seit der Gesetzesänderung zum 04.08.2009 Rechtsgeschichte. Seit diesem Datum erlischt ein Widerrufsrecht erst dann vorzeitig wenn beiderseits vollständig erfüllt wurde


			
				§312d Abs 3 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


 Zehn Monate nach der Gesetzesänderung noch falsch zu belehren ist dreist.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Teleton schrieb:


> Zehn Monate nach der Gesetzesänderung noch falsch zu belehren ist dreist.



Oder auch ein Ausdruck eines völlig unangemessenen LMAA-Gefühls. Vielleicht sollte da mal ein Mitbewerber abmahnen...


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Teleton schrieb:


> Zehn Monate nach der Gesetzesänderung noch falsch zu belehren ist dreist.


Wie man es nimmt.

Der Unternehmer bescheißt nur Jugendliche mit Pubertätsproblemen. Die kennen nicht die Gesetze. Die fragen auch nicht ihre Eltern, wenn sie zur Zahlung gepresst werden.

Behörden werden in dieser Angelegenheit niemals tätig. Wenn Anzeigen kommen, lochen die Bürohelfer und heften auch gleich ab.


----------



## Fumari (4 Juni 2010)

*Soll Geld für vivis-homepage zahlen,was soll ich machen*

[noparse]Hallo,

Ich habe von einer unbekannten Person den Link bekommen,und habe darauf geklickt,und meine Email eingegeben,(Die Kosten waren nicht deutlich sichtbar)

Jetz habe ich diese Email bekommen.





U n i t e d P a y m e n t L i m i t e d
Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam

E-Mail:[email protected]
Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Potsdam
Steuernr.: 048/277/01918
Tel: 49 (0)331 - 8171600
Fax: 49 (0)331- 8171602
K u n d e

E-Mail: xxx
IP: xx
Provider:*xxx

Datum : 03.06.2010
Rechnung vom : 03.06.2010
Verwendungszweck: 7428-8XUX


R E C H N U N G für 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.vivis-homepage.de


Sehr geehrter Kunde!

hiermit bekommen Sie ihre Rechnung für den Kauf
der 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.vivis-homepage.de .


Sie haben erworben:
__________________________________________________ ______________________

Leistung: (xxxx
Passwort: xxxx

Betrag netto: 47,80 Euro
zzgl. 19 % MwSt.: 11,20 Euro
__________________________________________________ ______________________
Gesamtbetrag: 59,- Euro


Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Betrag von 59,- Euro (inklusive 19 % MwSt.)
innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf folgendes Konto:


Bankverbindung:

Inhaber: United Payment Limited
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Kontonummer: 15005
BLZ: 51230800
Verwendungszweck: 7428-8XUX



Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU:

Inhaber: United Payment Limited
IBAN : DE90512308000000015005
BIC: WIREDEMM
Institut: Wirecard Bank
Verwendungszweck: 7428-8XUX



Sie haben diese 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.vivis-homepage.de per E-Mail am:
03.06.2010 um 01:41:14 Uhr erworben.
Ihre IP Nummer xxxxxxxxx5 , Zeit des Vertragschlusses und der Name des Providers *.xxxxxxx wurden beim Erwerb gespeichert
und auf unserem Server protokolliert.

Sie haben folgendes akzeptiert:
*Durch Betätigung des Buttons "Weiter über 18 Jahre", kaufen Sie eine 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft
bei vivis-homepage.de. ( siehe Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen )
Die 30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft kostet 59 Euro incl. Mwst.

Dieser Hinweis ist auf unserer Internetseite
vivis-homepage.de sowie in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen lesbar.
Ebenfalls haben Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert.
In den AGBs wird ebenfalls nochmals auf den Preis hingewiesen.



W i c h t i g e r H i n w e i s:

Da unser Erotik - Service in letzter Zeit häufig illegal mißbraucht worden ist,
sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung oder keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben,
einen Strafantrag bei der Potsdamer Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben.
Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da es bei einigen Kunden schon öfters
aufgetreten ist und wir nicht bereit sind dieses in Kauf zu nehmen.

Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde, kann im Rahmen einer
staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden.
Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest
eines versuchten Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten.
Wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor.

Da Sie nachweislich diesen Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben, bitten wir Sie den Betrag umgehend zu überweisen,
um weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu verhindern. Bedenken Sie, das einige Banken länger brauchen um zu buchen, daher
zahlen Sie bitte so schnell wie möglich.


Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet.



Vielen Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

United Payment Limited
Am Buchhorst 34
14478 Potsdam

United Payment Abrechnungen
Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Potsdam
E-Mail: [email protected]

Telefonischer Support/Kundenbetreuung
Wir sind für Sie da von Montag - Freitag / 9 - 17 Uhr

Tel: 49 (0)331 - 8171600
Fax: 49 (0)331 - 8171602

Ich habe dazu schon gegooglet,jedoch weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll,der eine meint mann bekommt wirklich Post von Gericht(Mahnbeisched),der eine meint es ist nur ne leere Auforderung.


Bitte um Hilfe [/noparse]


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Soll Geld für vivis-homepage zahlen,was soll ich machen*



Fumari schrieb:


> Ich habe von einer unbekannten Person den Link bekommen,und habe darauf geklickt


Das ist grober Leichtsinn. Wie kann man das tun? Infos von unbekannten Personen sind immer gefährlich.

Gut, dass man in diesem Fall den Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne kloppen kann.


----------



## Wembley (4 Juni 2010)

*AW: Soll Geld für vivis-homepage zahlen,was soll ich machen*



Fumari schrieb:


> eine meint mann bekommt wirklich Post von Gericht(Mahnbeisched),der eine meint es ist nur ne leere Auforderung.


Du kannst Letzterem glauben (der sagt, dass es nur eine leere Aufforderung ist). Dass der Anbieter Mahnbescheide verschickt, ist mir nicht bekannt und wäre auch kein Malheur, da man diesem Mahnbescheid widersprechen kann und dann müsste der Kerl vor Gericht den Vertragsabschluss beweisen und da würde er baden gehen.

Zusammengefasst: Mit seinen Drohungen kann er höchstens das Krokodil im Kasperltheater spielen.


----------



## Fumari (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo,das war ein getarnter Link,beim Link stand "zb rote Banane usw"

Als mann raufkickt,kommt mann dann auf diese Seite

Oben ist ein Login darunter steht die Leistung kostet 59€

Dies ist aber so gestaltet das mann es nicht sofort sieht,unten soll mann seine Email Adresse eingeben und bestätigen das mann 18 ist.

Es steht aber nicht das der Vertrag mit eingabe der Email zustande kommt,ich dachte ich komme auf ne Seite und muss dann bei Nutzen (wie bei jeder anderen Seite) erst Kontodaten usw eingeben.


----------



## pitt09 (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo
Habe hier eine forderung über 138,00 euro bekommen von einem anwalt, aus osnabrück,top of software de.
es wid mit mahnverfahren und weiteren kosten gedroht,
hatte die seite noch nie,
vielleicht mein minderjähriger sohn,
was soll ich tun,,?


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Unaufgefordert eintreffender Mailmüll gehört gelöscht. Mehr ist nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Anon (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Tag zusammen,

gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass sich auch bei volljährigen Opfern der gleiche Kläffer hinterm Zaun sitzt?

Ich habe auch eine Mail von denen bekommen, nachdem ich auf einen Link gegangen bin. Die Frage die sich mir gerade stellt ist, ob schonmal jemand Post in Papierform bekommen hat. 

Falls nein würde ich nämlich dann mein Spam-Mailkonto einfach löschen ...ähm..ich meine die Finger in die Ohren stecken und das gekläffe nicht mehr mitbekommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Anon schrieb:


> Falls nein würde ich nämlich dann mein Spam-Mailkonto einfach löschen ..


Ein Spamfilter ( das jeder haben sollte ) erfüllt denselben Zweck


----------



## Anon (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Argh...

danke für den Hinweis...da hab ich doch tatsächlich im Spamfilter übersehen, dass man diese Spendengesuche direkt löschen lassen kann.  :wall:

So kann ich das dann auch entspannt abhaken. :sun:


----------



## bernhard (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/62415-was-man-tun-koennte.html

Hier geht es um Betroffene von Einschüchterungsfallen. Das sind Privatmenschen ohne Rechtsbeistand in einer angsteinflößenden Lage.

Was Firmen mit Rechtsbeistand können, ist ein ganz anderes Thema und in diesem Zusammenhang offtopic.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juni 2010)

*Neue Abzockseite: "Meine nackte FussballWM 2010" (vivis-homepage)*

Neue Abzockseite:
"Meine nackte FussballWM 2010"

sexy-wm2010.net

Leitet weiter auf jana.vivis-homepage.de.

Es gelten an alle Betroffenen dieselben Ratschläge wie immer:

Mahnungen ignorieren.
Nicht zahlen.

Der Abzocker geht nicht vor Gericht. Er hat auch keinen Zahlungsanspruch, und bei Minderjährigen kann er keinen Schadenersatz geltend machen.

Nach ein paar bösen Mahn-e-Mails hört das Kasperletheater von selbst auf.


----------



## benny- (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Hallo, ich habe folgende email erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie können diesen Vertrag nicht  widerrufen, da Sie die Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen haben.
> 
> ...



Was soll ich jetzt machen ?
Ps: Ich bin minderjährig und habe diese Seite ohne wissen meiner Eltern bestätigt. Ich habe den Aktivierungslik geklickt habe mich aber nie auf der Seite angemeldet !


MFG


----------



## bernhard (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

So ein Müll taucht immer mal in Posteingang auf. Erfahrungsgemäß kann noch mehr Müll kommen. Damit muss man leben. Einige Mitmenschen können nicht anders.


----------



## benny- (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ok, also reagier ich nicht oder?
Ich hatte schon vor dem erhalten der rechnung geschrieben, das ich den "Vertrag" auflösen will

Die Sache kostet einen ja richtig nerven, ich war sowas von gestresst wegen diesem Müll


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



benny- schrieb:


> Mahndrohmüll schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist klar rechtswidrig. Damit traut sich der Drahtzieher niemals vor Gericht.


----------



## bernhard (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



benny- schrieb:


> Die Sache kostet einen ja richtig nerven


Wenn man den Kasperle-Bühnenzauber nicht durchschaut.

In Wirklichkeit läuft da ein Mailroboter in fest programmierten Schleifen. Der haut ein paar Schwachsinnsschreiben raus und dann ist Schluss.


----------



## benny- (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ahh, ok deine für die Infos, gestern abend war ich ziehmlich geschockt 

Is schade das man dem Typ nicht das Handwerk legen kann !


----------



## drboe (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist klar rechtswidrig. Damit traut sich der Drahtzieher niemals vor Gericht.


Naja, da hat man wohl den Floskelgenerator des Drohmail-Automaten nicht angepaßt. Bisher lautete der Hinweis zum Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes in Muster-Widerrufsbelehrungen durchaus wie folgt: _"Bei einer Dienstleistung erlischt Ihr Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig, wenn Ihr Vertragspartner mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit Ihrer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder Sie diese selbst veranlasst haben."_ So oder ähnlich lauteten daher alle so gut wie alle Hinweise der Nutzlosbranche.

Nun hat sich die Rechtslage m. W. zum August 2009 geändert. Ab dem Zeitpunkt erlischt das Widerspruchsrecht erst dann, wenn der Vertrag auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden beiderseitig vollständig erfüllt ist, der Kunde also komplett gezahlt hat und die Leistung ebenfalls komplett erbracht wurde. Ansonsten kann der Kunde auch nach Inanspruchnahme von Diensten noch widerrufen und muss dann einen Wertersatz für die erhaltenen Leistungen erbringen. 

BGB § 312d (3): _"Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat."_

Es ist schon fraglich, ob der Anspruchsteller mit der Forderung der vollen Summe erfolgreich wäre. Hier hat er noch das Pech, dass der Nutzer minderjährig ist. Solange dann kein Erziehungsberechtigter den angeblichen Vertrag abnickt, sieht der "Anbieter" in die Röhre. Benny kann sich also entspannt zurücklehnen. Wenn er auf die Preisgabe echter Daten verzichtet hat, wird es maximal die üblichen Drohungen per Mail geben, die er natürlich ignorieren kann. Hat er seine Postadresse angegeben, wird die Belästigung auch auf dem Weg erfolgen. Ignorieren sollte helfen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## benny- (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Na dann bin ich erleichtert, können die meine Adresse über die Email rausfinden ?


----------



## bernhard (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Besser: Der Anbieter schaut immer in die Röhre, so oder so.

Er setzt auf "freiwillige" Zahlungen. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten, auch wenn er volljährig ist.


----------



## drboe (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



benny- schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich erleichtert, können die meine Adresse über die Email rausfinden ?


Wenn Du eine Adresse wie gmx, web.de etc  nutzt eher nicht. Wenn Du eine Mail-Adresse zur eigenen Domain benutzt, ist es in der Regel ein Klacks den Domain-Eigner samt Adresse zu ermitteln. Das Stichwort dazu lautet whois. Die Besitzer von .de-Adressen kann man auch bequem via Web auf http://www.denic.de ermitteln. Aber selbst wenn, passiert außer Drohungen gar nichts. Bernhard hat nämlich recht wenn er schreibt, dass die Anbieter nutzloser Dienste immer in die Röhre sehen, wenn man nicht zahlt, ob volljährig oder nicht. Die Ganoven wissen natürlich, dass sie vor Gericht nicht gewinnen können und beschränken sich auf massive Drohungen. Diese erweisen sich jedoch, angesichts nicht vorhandener Erfolgsaussichten die Forderungen gerichtlich durchsetzen zu können, als hohle Phrasen. Die beste Methode ist daher, gar nicht zu reagieren. Dann hört das von selbst auf. Sollte wider erwarten doch einmal ein *gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid* eingehen, dann "Halleluja!". Auf den warten hier viele schon jahrelang. Wird aber nicht passieren. Du kannst Dich aus mehreren Gründen entspant zurück lehnen. Setze einen Filter auf deren Mails, verschiebe die in einen Ordner und gut ist. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Wohin sollen die Kasper denn den Mahnbescheid zustellen?

Die haben doch meistens noch nicht einmal eine Hausadresse, sondern nur die e-Mail-Adresse. Solange man denen nicht freiwillig und dummerweise mit Widerspruchsschreibselei die Hausadresse ausliefert, können die auch keinen Mahnbescheid zustellen.

Selbst, wenn: einem Mahnbescheid müsste man nur fristgemäß widersprechen - damit wäre das auch schon erledigt. Die Angst vor dem Mahnbescheid ist also völlig unbegründet.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Dann kann der alberne Görenabzocker nur noch klagen - aber das hat er bisher schon nie gemacht, und wird er auch wohl künftig nicht machen. Der weiß genau, warum. Einen Zahlungsanspruch wird er gerichtlich nie geltend machen können.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.
Es gibt keinen Grund, dem Herrn F. seine Luxuskarosse oder der blondierten Göre die Lollipops bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## benny- (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ich besitze eine Gmx Freemail adresse, also wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe kann dann nichts passieren.

Naja, das mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid würde ihn ja auch was kosten, 23 € odewr so 

MFG


----------



## benny- (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Soll ich überhaupt wiedersprechen oder mach das keinen Sinn ?

Ich habe folgende NAchricht erhalten:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> Ihnen ist sicherlich entgangen die noch  offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
> Leider ist auf unserem Konto noch  keine Zahlung eingegangen.
> ...



Ich hatte schon vor dem erhalt der Rechnung ggeaschrieben, als Antwort auf die Mail mit dem Anmeldungslin, das ich wiederrufe

MFG


----------



## bernhard (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Man kann eher mit einer Mücke an der Schlafzimmerdecke verhandeln, dass sie auf das Stechen in der Nacht freiwillig verzichtet, als dass man bei dieser Bande durch Schreiben etwas erreicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Irgendwelche Widerspruchs- oder Widerrufsschreibseleien führen bei diesem Abzocker zu nichts. Man kriegt dann auch nicht weniger Mahnungen.

Tatsache ist: wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. Noch nie hat der F. gegen ein Opfer geklagt, es ist auch nicht zu erwarten, dass das jemals passiert. Selbst, wenn: auch dann hätte man immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich qualifiziert mit einem Anwalt zu wehren. Aber in diese Situation wird man kaum kommen.

Auch der immer wieder angedrohte Mahnbescheid kommt nicht. Selbst, wenn: da müsste man nur widersprechen.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Normalerweise hat dieser Anbieter nur die e-Mailadresse und keine weiteren Daten von den Opfern, es sei denn, diese liefern die Daten dummerweise mit Schreibselei dem Abzocker aus. Macht aber auch nichts, dann gibt es halt ein paar Mahnungen per Post, aber mehr passiert auch nicht.

Wenn der Abzocker die Daten nicht hat, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, ihm diese auszuliefern. Ein Anspruch auf Zahlung besteht nicht, dass weiß der auch ganz genau. Auch vom e-Mail- oder Internetprovider kriegt er die Daten nicht (obwohl er das Gegenteil behauptet).

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Dieses Exemplar aus der Nutzlosbranche sollte man keinesfalls ernst nehmen bzw. zu zittern anfangen.

Sprüche wie dieser hier


			
				Vollpfosten schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten Sie keine Zahlung vornehmen, sehen wir uns gezwungen, unverzüglich rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten. Die Mehrkosten hierfür (Anwalts, Inkasso - sowie Gerichtskosten) werden Ihnen zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt


 stammen aus der Motten-Gruselkiste der Nutzlosbetreiber. 

Dieser Sermon ist jedoch die Krönung:


			
				Vollpfosten schrieb:
			
		

> Da unser Erotik - Service in letzter Zeit häufig illegal mißbraucht worden ist, sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung oder keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben, einen Strafantrag bei der Potsdamer Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben.
> Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da es bei einigen Kunden schon öfters aufgetreten ist und wir nicht bereit sind dieses in Kauf zu nehmen.
> 
> Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer, die bei der Nutzung gespeichert wurde, kann im Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden.
> Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest eines versuchten Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten.


 :vlol:
Vertrag? Welcher Vertrag? Beim Lesen hatte ich einen Lachanfall wie schon lange nicht mehr!
So sind sie halt, die Nutzlosen: Riesengroße Klappe - und nichts dahinter.....


----------



## benny- (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Gut, die Emails sind zum Totlachen  Da hast du recht 

Und meine Freunde etc. habe ich heute auch noch mal wegarnt, vor der Seite, nicht das da noch jmd. auf die Idee kommt aus Angst zu Zahlen, falls sich jmd. von ihnen mal anmelden sollte 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:13:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:12:33 ----------

ich meinte gerade: gewarnt *hab zu schnell geschrieben *


----------



## Marco (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Neue Drohungen in den Mahnmüllmails:



> Da Sie auf unsere Ankündigung zur Weitergabe in unsere Rechtsabteilung nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie zur weiteren Vorgehensweise keine Einwände haben.
> 
> *Durch eine für uns neue technische Möglichkeit zur Herausfindung der Nutzung unseres erotischen Services, werden wir eine Befragung in ihrer Nachbarschaft anhand des von uns gespeicherten Wlan Netzwerkes sowie der MAC Adresse ihre Computers ( Computer Identifikation ) durchführen lassen.*
> 
> ...



Man darf gespannt sein - eigentlich nicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



			
				Vollpfosten schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste Schritt ist die Weiterleitung sämtlicher gespeicherter Daten an das zuständige Bundeskriminalamt für Internetkriminalität.


Leider hat man dieses Amt noch nicht geschaffen. Wäre allerdings höchste Zeit! 


			
				Vollpfosten schrieb:
			
		

> Daher möchten wir Ihnen dringend anraten, den ehrlichen Weg einzuschlagen


Seinen letzten Rat sollte der Typ aus Werder bei Potsdam mal selbst befolgen! 
Man sieht also:
Der Dünnpfiff dieses Betreibers ist immer noch steigerungsfähig! :-D

Ein neues Projekt ist anscheinend auch in der Vorbereitungsphase :scherzkeks:


----------



## Hydroschild (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Kann ich echt einen Mahnbescheid bekommen ?
Die haben doch nur meine Mail und die IP. Können die da echt so schnell die Adresse rausfinden ?
Bin jetzt da etwas verängsticht.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das ist alles Verarschung.

Nichts passiert wirklich. Nachdenken.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Hydroschild schrieb:


> Kann ich echt einen Mahnbescheid bekommen ?


Für Optimisten: spiel im Lotto. Der Jackpot ist wahrscheinlicher

Für Pessimisten:  vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wahrscheinlicher.

Für Nachdenker:  >> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



			
				Mahnpfurz aus Potsdam schrieb:
			
		

> ...Befragung in ihrer Nachbarschaft anhand des von uns gespeicherten  Wlan  Netzwerkes sowie der MAC Adresse ihre Computers ( Computer Identifikation ) durchführen lassen...



So ein gequirlter Quark. Eine MAC-Adresse wird nur im lokalen Netzwerk vergeben und ist über das Internet gar nicht auszulesen. Ein W-LAN-Router gibt im Internet auch nur seine IP-Adresse kund, aber er zeigt nicht im Internet, dass ein W-LAN dranhängt.

Wenn man sich nur ein bißchen mit Netzwerktechnik auskennt, merkt man, wie hohl die Mahnphrasen vom Potsdamer Fussibär sind.


----------



## Hydroschild (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Mich hat halt dieses Video etwas nachdenklich gemacht.
[noparse] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xDf0KrvcnQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Achtung Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid![/url] [/noparse]

aber eigt. geht das doch gar net oder ?
Ich mein die brauchen ja erstmal meine Adresse, oder bekommen die die so leicht ?!


----------



## Xerxes12 (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Es kann davon ausgegangen werden,dass die Typen keine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten haben


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



> katzenspiegel | 19. Februar 2010


Das Video stammt von Februar 2010. Damals war ein Mahnbescheidstsunami angekündigt worden
Bis heute  ist  davon nichts außer den üblichen übelriechenden   Mahnblähungen  eingetroffen.


----------



## technofreak (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Laut Auskunft von katzenjens dem eigentlichen Autor  dieser  Videos handelt es sich um Raubkopien
 des Users "katzenspiegel" auf die youtube den Zugriff bzw Löschung bisher verweigert.


----------



## katzenjens (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Das originale Video wurde Anfang 2009 hochgeladen. Daher ist es inzwischen überholt. Da ich den betreffenden youtube-User nicht kontaktieren kann, muß ich die Löschung direkt bei youtube beantragen. Das kann aber muß nicht funktionieren. Davon abgesehen hat der Betreiber der zwielichtigen Webseite niemals auch nur einen Brief geschrieben, geschweige denn mehr...

Jens


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Das originale Video wurde Anfang 2009 hochgeladen. Daher ist es inzwischen überholt. Da ich den betreffenden youtube-User nicht kontaktieren kann, muß ich die Löschung direkt bei youtube beantragen. Das kann aber muß nicht funktionieren.



Links auf diese nichtautorisierten Raubkopien werden daher in Zukunft  gelöscht.


----------



## rudido (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte auch dieses Video genannt werden:

[noparse]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvSTaaiqLoc&feature=related"  YouTube- Wo bleiben die Mahnbescheide.[/noparse]


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Dieser Link bleibt *ausnahmsweise* stehen, weil er quasi die Nachrecherche zum ersten  Link ist
 allerdings deaktiviert, wer sie sehen will, muß sich schon etwas bemühen

Weitere Links zu diesen  Raubkopien  werden  nicht mehr geduldet.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das Video stammt von Februar 2010. Damals war ein Mahnbescheidstsunami angekündigt worden
> Bis heute  ist  davon nichts außer den üblichen übelriechenden   Mahnblähungen  eingetroffen.



Die Mahnbescheidshysterie, die von den Nutzlosbetreibern bewußt entfacht wird, wird 
von  den Medien bis zu den  Verbraucherzentralen de facto ungefiltert nachgebetet und  weiterverbreitet.  

Wie man hier wieder sehen kann> 


Hydroschild schrieb:


> Mich hat halt dieses Video etwas nachdenklich gemacht.


erzeugt bereits die Erwähnung eines  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides Angstvorstellungen 

Wer sich diese Beiträge durchliest, sollte ein für alle mal von der  Angst  davor kuriert sein

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ein Mahnbescheid ist ein staatlich  sanktioniertes  Drohmittel, dem durch simplen
 Widerspruch der Hahn zugedreht  wird.
Außerdem kostet er 23€,  die der Forderungssteller  bei Widerspruch nur dann erstattet bekäme,
 wenn er klagen würde  *und*  den Prozess gewinnen würde. Das ist aber noch nie geschehen


----------



## benny- (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

HAHA, ich hab meine erste MAhnung bekommen :

Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Ihnen ist sicherlich entgangen die noch  offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
Leider ist auf unserem Konto noch  keine Zahlung eingegangen.


Sollte wir keinen Zahlungseingang  feststellen, müssen wir 
von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und  gegebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit der
IP Nummer  87.158.188.15, eingewählt über den Provider *.dip.t-dialin.net,  erstatten. 
Anhand dieser Daten kann die Staatsanwaltschaft  herrausfinden von welchem Telefonanschluss aus 
dieser Dienst  erworben wurde. Durch eine darauffolgende mögliche Hausdurchsuchung und  Beschlagnahme Ihres
Computers kann festgestellt werden, ob Sie sich  bei uns angemeldet haben.

Die dadurch entstehenden Kosten werden  Ihnen zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt.

Sie haben erworben:


blablabla


Ich lach mich tot :sun:


----------



## Hydroschild (5 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Bei mir ist es momentan so. Die hat die Seite umgestellt^^
Oben jetzt das LogIn (Die Grafik mit den Kosten geht net XD). Dann unten wie immer grau und die Regestrierung. 
Wiederrufsrecht und AGBs etc. funktionieren nicht (Dauert zu lange die zu laden->Fehlermeldung).
Naja was soll man davon halten :roll:
Ich freu mich schon auf die 1. Mahnung (muss ja nen heiden arbeit sein die zu erstellen ). Ne spass. Aber wenn die wirklich alle Mahnung selber erstellen würde und den anderen Dung auch...

MfG

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:14:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:11:30 ----------

Achja "Anzeige gegen Unbekannt".
Ja Unbekannt könnte ja so ziemlich jeder sein :sun:


----------



## Hydroschild (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

So eben ist die 1. "Mahnung" reingefallert.
Naja mein Spam-Filter hatte auch mal wieder Hunger, da kommt so eine Mahlzeit sehr gut :-D


----------



## benny- (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

bis auf die 1te mahnung kam bei mir bis jetzt nichtsmehr


----------



## Hydroschild (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ja anscheinend hat "unsere" Vivi jetzt aufgegeben...
Seit Tagen läuft ihre Abzockseite nicht mehr. 
Scheint als hätten die Verbraucher gewonnen


----------



## Xerxes12 (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die basteln sicher gerade an einer neuen Seite um dann ahnungslose mit schwachsinnigen Drohmails zum Zahlen zu erpressen


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Jetzt kommt der Müll von http://vivimaus.de/


----------



## benny- (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Also werden alle die auf die alte seite reingefallen sind nun verschohnt von den Mails ?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:53:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:51:47 ----------

ich habe gerade die 2. Mahnung bekommen


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die Mülltonne löst jedes Problem.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



benny- schrieb:


> ich habe gerade die 2. Mahnung bekommen



Und es wird weiteren Nachschub für die Mülltonne geben  >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Hydroschild (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ich habe mir eben mal da was durchgelesen..
Unter "Widerrufsrecht" steht:



> Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und  Belehrung:
> Der Kunde kann, sofern er Verbraucher  im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist, die Vertragserklärung
> innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe  von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail)
> widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt  frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der
> ...



Öhm ja wie sagen die immer in den Mails.....


----------



## Hydroschild (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Joa...



> [noparse]U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...



Wie war das ?


> [noparse]30 Tage Softerotik Mitgliedschaft bei www.vivimaus.de
> [/noparse]



Die Seite kenn ich doch garnet 
Höchstens vivis-homepage aber vivimaus noch nie gehört


----------



## benny- (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Ja, les mal..



> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> 
> Sie haben sich 26.06.2010 um 17:25:00  Uhr nachweislich unter Angabe Ihrer Email-Adresse und IP-Adresse auf der  Internetseite
> vivimaus.de angemeldet und den Bestellvorgang unserer  Dienstleistung vollzogen.




vivimaus ? Wenn dan ja die alte Seite, die spinnen doch


----------



## Kitanu (25 Juli 2010)

*U n i t e d P a y m e n t L i m i t e d Größenwahn ?*

Hallo,

ich hab mich aus Dusseligkeit vor nem Monat bei vivshomepage.de (jetzt vivimaus.de) angemeldet und hab dann erfahren das ich Geld bezahlen muss.
Kennt ja jeder und ist auch nicht neu.

Von eurer Seite und vom Verbraucherschutz den ich angerufen habe, hab ich erfahren das ich die Drohungen getrost Ignorieren kann.

Jetzt hab ich allerdings eine EMail bekommen wo drüber ich doch herzhaft gelacht hab.

_Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Da Sie auf unsere Ankündigung zur Weitergabe in unsere Rechtsabteilung nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie zur weiteren Vorgehensweise keine Einwände haben.

*Durch eine für uns neue technische Möglichkeit zur Herausfindung der Nutzung unseres erotischen Services, werden wir eine Befragung in ihrer Nachbarschaft anhand des von uns gespeicherten Wlan Netzwerkes sowie der MAC Adresse ihre Computers ( Computer Identifikation ) durchführen lassen.*

Da sich die Betrugsfälle in letzter Zeit gehäuft haben, müssen Sie vestehen, das ein härteres Vorgehen gegen professionelle Internetkriminalität nötig ist.

Der nächste Schritt ist die Weiterleitung sämtlicher gespeicherter Daten an das zuständige Bundeskriminalamt für Internetkriminalität.

Wir wollen natürlich verhindern, dass die Kosten für Sie weiterhin ins Unermessliche steigen. Daher möchten wir Ihnen dringend anraten, den ehrlichen Weg einzuschlagen und die offene Forderung zu bezahlen.

Sie haben unseren erotischen Service nachweislich genutzt und daher sind wir berechtigt diese Nutzung auch in Zahlung zu stellen. [...] Blabla hier kommt nur noch Rechnung un soooo
_

Ich denk noch sooo, ok Nachbarschafts besuche dann noch Anhang des Wlan Netzwerkes Herrausfinden wo ich wohne.

Die sache ist, ich hab bei uns gar kein WLan eingeschaltet.
Zweitens: Wie wollen die meinen Standort bestimmen? über die IP Adresse kommen die wenn dann nur nach Bonn nach T-Online und die dürfen glaub ich wegen dem Datenschutz nichts Herausgeben.


Aber was mich jetzt wundert ist die Mac Adresse ...
Wird die Online gespeichert ? und wenn ja was kann man damit anstellen ?
Ist es möglich die zu Verbergen ?

Da ich kein IT Spezialist bin versuch die Antworten hier zu erhalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Wembley (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: U n i t e d P a y m e n t L i m i t e d Größenwahn ?*

Haha. Dass mit der MAC-Adresse gedroht wird, ist (mir) neu.

Wieder mal eine Drohmail, die null Substanz hat und nur den Leuten, die sich technisch nicht so gut auskennen, Angst einjagen soll.

Kurzum: Vergiss es.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Wembley schrieb:


> Haha. Dass mit der MAC-Adresse gedroht wird, ist (mir) neu.


Ist schon  mal irgenwo gemeldet worden, aber wegen völliger Bedeutungslosigkeit
  nicht bleibend im Gedächtnis hängen geblieben.


----------



## Kitanu (21 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



> U n i t e d    P a y m e n t    L i m i t e d
> Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam
> 
> E-Mail:[email protected]
> ...




Soll ich dadrauf eingehn oder weiter Ignorieren ?
_
Zusatz durch Mod:_

_über Post freut sich _
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (21 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Kitanu schrieb:


> Soll ich dadrauf eingehn oder weiter Ignorieren ?



Was versprichst Du Dir von einer Brief- oder Mailfreundschaft mit Abzockern? - Da kommt nix bei rum. Du kriegst dann nur noch mehr alberne Mahnungen.

Wenn man nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann man sein Geld behalten. Das ist bei Hunderttausenden Betroffenen dieses Abzockers bisher immer so gewesen, es gibt keinen einzigen bestätigten Fall eines Mahnbescheids oder eines Gerichtsverfahrens, auch keine Anzeige, entgegen aller Drohungen.

Nur mal so nebenbei: "Nichtzahlen bei einer Abzockerseite" ist keine Straftat, das interessiert keinen Staatsanwalt. Da lachen die nur drüber.

Selbst, wenn: die Anmeldung war im Juni, und so lange speichern die Provider inzwischen (seit im März die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt wurde...) die Logdaten gar nicht mehr. Die Abzocker müssten sich beeilen, denn die Daten gibt es nur wenige Tage. Aber, wie gesagt: Nutzlos-Abzocker kriegen sowieso keine Daten von den Providern.

Und so einen Schwachsinn...


			
				Abzocker-Mahnpfurz schrieb:
			
		

> Auszug aus unserem notariell beglaubigten Server Protokoll...


...kann nun wirklich niemand mehr ernst nehmen. :sun:
Da wiehern ja die Hühner. :scherzkeks:
Die Vivi-Tusnelda und ihr Fussibär haben ganz bestimmt nicht 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr einen Notar neben dem Webserver sitzen, der (wie bei der Ziehung der Lottozahlen...) die eingehenden Anmeldungen überwacht. Ich schätze mal, die Notare haben was besseres zu tun. :smile:

Dann geht es weiter mit diesem Stuss hier:


			
				Mahnpfurz schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere ist ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB.



Der liebe Fussibär hat noch nicht mitbekommen, dass sich der § 312d BGB am 04.08.2010 geändert hat. Seither ist ein Widerruf auch nach Aktivierung der angeblichen Dienstleistung (welche auch immer das sein soll...) möglich.

Das ganze alberne Mahnschreiben strotzt von oben bis unten nur so von haarsträubendem Unsinn. Damit kann man zwar Kinder verschrecken, aber ernst nehmen muss man das nicht.


----------



## Kitanu (21 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Gut zu wissen^^ Also einfach weiter Gekonnt Ignorieren ;D


----------



## sascha (21 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



> Die zugehörige Adresse zu diesem Anschluss wird von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden ermittelt werden.



Die sind echt putzig...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Kitanu schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen^^ Also einfach weiter Gekonnt Ignorieren ;D



Dieselben Textbausteine habe ich letzte Woche auch erhalten. Vorher gab´s in einem Zeitraum von 10 Wochen das alles:

- Rechnung
- Rechnung Erinnerung
- 1. Mahnung
- 2. Mahnung
- Ankündigung der Weitergabe in unsere Rechtsabteilung
- Weiterleitung zur Überprüfung Ihrer Daten
- Übergabeprotokoll an die Strafverfolgungsbehörde

Keine Ahnung, ob die überhaupt ihre Lizenzabgaben auf das Kalletaler Dreieck geleistet haben. Aber wer bisher auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert hat, sollte es jetzt auch nicht mehr tun. Gehört in den Spamfilter.


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



			
				Mahnpfurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte zahlen Sie 99,- Euro (inkl. 40,- Euro Mahnkosten) auf folgendes Konto:
> 
> Inhaber: United Payment Limited
> Kontonummer: 15005
> ...



wirecard ist eine völlig merkbefreite  Bank,  bei der die Empfehlung der VZ Hamburg ins Leere läuft 
>> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen

Bei anderen  seriösen Bankinstitute können sie wohl nicht mehr landen ...


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



> Insbesondere ist ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB.





> Der liebe Fussibär hat noch nicht mitbekommen, dass sich der § 312d BGB am 04.08.2010 geändert hat. Seither ist ein Widerruf auch nach Aktivierung der angeblichen Dienstleistung (welche auch immer das sein soll...) möglich.


Der lügt schon seit über einem Jahr, die Änderung des § 312 d erfolgte bereits zum 04.08. 200*9*.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Sorry, hatte mich in der Jahreszahl vertan. Natürlich war es 2009. 

Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen kann der Abzocker natürlich mit seinen üblen Drohungen noch punkten. 
Man wird sehen, was als nächste Albernheit vom brandenburgischen Kinderschreck und seiner blondierten Nacktschranze kommt.
Vielleicht das "Protokoll des staatsanwaltlichen Haftbefehls". 
Oder die "notariell beglaubigte Zahlungsaufforderung des Bundeskanzleramts".
Oder die "verfassungsrichterlich abgesegnete Inkassoscharfrichterbescheid des Bundesinkassoamts Cuxhaven".
:scherzkeks:

Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Fussibär?


----------



## bernhard (23 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das ganze alberne Mahnschreiben strotzt von oben bis unten nur so von haarsträubendem Unsinn. Damit kann man zwar Kinder verschrecken, aber ernst nehmen muss man das nicht.


Aber die Kinder nehmen das ernst, sehr sogar: United Payment Limited hilfee (Vivimaus, HILFE SOS)


> HABE VOLL ANGST bin erst 13


Was schwafelte noch kürzlich die zuständige Ministerin?


> Außerdem laufen Betreiber von Abofallen Gefahr, wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Betrugs belangt zu werden. Natürlich reicht es nicht, solche Vorschriften in den Gesetzbüchern zu haben. Sie müssen auch konsequent umgesetzt werden. Dafür setze ich mich ein.


Selbst in diesen krassen Aufuferungen der Nötigung und Erpressung von Kindern passiert

*NICHTS*.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



bernhard schrieb:


> Selbst in diesen krassen Aufuferungen der Nötigung und Erpressung von Kindern passiert
> 
> *NICHTS*.



Nein. Weil das eben auch wieder zu den politisch garantierten Narrenfreiheiten der Abzocker in Deutschland gehört.


----------



## dvill (24 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die Opfer im politisch garantierten Abzockparadies sind in diesem Fall Kinder.

Der hier ist 11 Jahre alt: ich habe richtig angst wegen Vivis homepage (internet, hilfe)

Der Drahtzieher richtet seine Einschüchterungsfalle gezielt auf Kinder aus. Das gilt für den Content und das Marketing. Die Kinder selbst verbreiten die Fängerwerbung in sozialen Netzwerken, in denen sich nur Kinder aufhalten, z.B. schuelervz.

Er kann nicht glauben, einen rechtlich wirksamen Anspruch zu haben. Die "Kunden" sind nicht geschäftsfähig. Die Erpressung setzt auf die Notlage von Kindern, ihren Eltern etwas ganz "Schlimmes" beichten zu müssen.

Das ist mit Abstand das Widerwärtigste, was in diesem Forum zu finden ist. Die Erpressung von Kindern kann auch nach geltender Rechtslage nicht legal sein. Die Untätigkeit der Behörden ist unerträglich.


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Untätigkeit der Behörden ist unerträglich.


 Staatsanwaltschaften und Gerichte sehen das Treiben mit äußerster  Milde.
Wie formuliert es die  Sta München:


> „Es ist jedem Bürger zuzumuten, einem solchen „Druck“ standzuhalten“.



Ob  den Damen/Herren der Sta  eigentlich bewußt ist, welche Menschenverachtung
  und grenzenlose Überheblichkeit  aus solchen Worten spricht?


----------



## dvill (26 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Die Heißleine der Staatsanwaltschaft qualmt: United-payment-limited: www.vivis-homepage.de

Warum setzen die den Verursacher nicht fest?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Weil er Welpenschutz genießt, wie alle Abzocker in Deutschland.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Der Kindererpresser legt nach: United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen? - Seite 5 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Wir möchten Ihnen zusätzlich vorab mitteilen, dass Ihr Rechner unter
> der IP-Adresse *.*.*.* erfasst wurde. Der Inhalt Ihres Rechner wird als Beweismittel sichergestellt und es wird ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Sie eingleitet.
> 
> Die Strafanzeige und die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen schriftlich zugestellt.
> Die von uns gesammelten Daten unter dem Verwendungszweck: ****-**** sind für Sie und ggf. Ihrem Anwalt beigefügt und einsehbar.


Einem säumigen Zahler die Beschlagnahme eines Computers und eine Strafanzeige anzudrohen, ist eine neue "Qualität".

Das ist die Androhungen von Übeln, also Erpressung. Und das bei Kindern.


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Inkasso: Die dreisten Drohungen der United Payment Limited: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Inkasso: Die dreisten Drohungen der United Payment Limited
> Die United Payball Limited ist Verbraucherschützern seit langen durch Abo-Fallen im Internet bekannt. Die Drohbriefe, die das Unternehmen Opfern seit kurzem schreibt, haben allerdings eine neue Qualität.


----------



## dvill (29 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist die Androhungen von Übeln, also Erpressung. Und das bei Kindern.


Die bekommen es jedenfalls mit der Angst zu tun: http://www.deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?t=1245&sid=2d2ede4747cf0e72a0c2862f6f368860


> ich hab eine neue mail gekrieght....die beunruhigt mich jetzt , denn i-wie klingt das ziemlich echt ...
> Übergabeprotokoll an die Strafverfolgungsbehörde August 2010


Kinder sind noch nicht wahlberechtigt. Da wird von der Unter-5Prozent-Partei-Ministerin wohl keine Hilfe zu erwarten sein ...


----------



## Helix (29 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



> sollten Deine Eltern diese Forderung mit unserem Musterbrief zurückweisen


Manche raffen es leider nie


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



Helix schrieb:


> Manche raffen es leider nie



Manche Leute stehen eben auf Geisterbeschwörungen und  versichern sich auch gegen 
Schneestürme in der Sahara.

Den Beweis dafür, dass die Schreibselei an Nutzlosabzocker  für den "Fall der Fälle" nötig sei,
 sind die Verbraucherzentralen in fünf Jahren bis heute schuldig geblieben. 

Die Medien  und viele selbsternannte Verbraucherschutzexperten  plappern 
 ohne eigene Recherche und Hirnaktivität nach.


----------



## benny- (29 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Naja, futter für den Mailmülleimer, ich bekomme ja wie bekannt ebenfalls diese Drohmails, aber ich ignoriere sie. Ich war so schlau keine Adresse oder sonstige persöhnliche Daten anzugeben 
Deswegen lehn ich mich entspannt zurück 

mfg


----------



## dvill (30 August 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Reingefallen auf Vivimaus? (Website, Betrug)


> Mir ist fast schlecht vor Angst.. Ich sehe ein, dass ich Riesen-Scheiß gebaut habe, auf diese Seite zu gehen... Ich weiß ja nichtmal, was eine IP-Adresse ist.. Ich hab bei dieser seite nichts von mir angegeben..
> 
> Ich bin 15 und hab nicht gemerkt, dass da was von Kosten stand.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle mein-erstes-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Klick zum großen Geld - Gaunerduo auf Bewährung verurteilt*-*Märkische Allgemeine - Nachrichten für das Land Brandenburg


> „Es war dämlicher Mist. Heute würde ich so etwas nie wieder machen – schon wegen meiner zwei Kinder.“


Die Armen.


----------

